# Queen Mary Roehamptom Girls Part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Daffodil
I had headaches on my first 2 goes as well terrible migraines. But that went away as soon as I started the injections! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  

Lou
It really helped me last time to just think that there is not too much you can do, it either work or it doesn't. And for some reason that made me less stressed. But I know what you mean, on my 3rd go I was really busy at work and was really frustrated because of it.. all these hormones didn't help  

Jen
I hope little Max is not giving you too much trouble!

As for me not so much to say. Just a bit paranoid that everyone at work can see that I am pregnant! And feeling a bit nervous for our scan next week. And the strange thing is that I feel more 'sick' (can't really call it sick as I only feel a bit of nauseous every now and then) in the evening then in the morning   .

Hi to everyone else  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Hope you don't mind me joining in but I've kind of discovered this site whilst browsing a couple of days ago as I was very stressed about starting IVF at QMH last saturday.(started sniffing)!!  To be honest I don't think we looked into it long enough but it all started so quick!! I'm 33 and DH is 37, we already have a litlle girl who was 3 last December(conceived naturally after 4 years and a bit). The problem is that I have high FSH (17 and 13 last one)which they discovered after I miscarried at nearly 8 weeks in January (again naturally).  I'm so sorry if I seem a bit confused but since starting sniffing last saturday I seem to have become obsessed with IVF!! If you have any advice please, please...(also have my first acupuncture appt booked for monday!!)  
Good luck to everybody,


Sam xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Welcome!! Your little girl is lovely!!
Hope your are doing okay with the sniffing and don't get too hormonal  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Carmen,

Thank you very much, congratulations on your pregnancy and wishing you the best of luck.   

I know this is going to sound stupid but how long does it take for AF to come after you start sniffing?  I'm due to start the injections on the 6th of June and I'm really scared and stressed about it...
Oh well just hope everything goes well...

Take care for now

Sam x x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Thought I better pop in and post something before I am forgotten !  I have been reading all the posts but by the time I get through them I have run out of time to post back.
Anyhow I have been caught out now as all the recent posts are gone so not sure how to catch up on all the news again.
So just want to say a huge congratulations to you Carmen !  That really was just the best news and so pleased for you.  I can relate to you completely I never let the worry bug leave me which was a shame really so do try and relax and enjoy each month ! (so so much easier said than done).
Welcome Sam - Queen Marys staff a brilliant so don't worry too much they will just guide you through it.  We started pretty quickly and I had not had much time to think the whole process through and I ended up just taking each stage as it arrived.  Best of luck.
Pri- lovely to see you the other day and you sure are blooming - hope you have a good weekend and we are all thinking of you and hoping that you have a smooth labour and of course can not wait to see your little bub when he/she arrives.
Lou- good to catch up with you as well and have a good old chat.  Am sending you lots of positive vibes as have a good feeling that this cycle will be a good one.... 
Jen - always good to see you at one of the many functions around the area and thanks for keeping me up to date on all the latest ff news !
Olivia - Huge congratulations to you and your husband and you are so calm and together about everything which is just great as little Olivia must pick up on all that and so pleased that everything is going so well for you three !  Look forward to all your updates and of course having a cuddle very soon.
Bettle - I read your news when I was in NZ and just felt so so sorry for you.  I do think about how you are doing and I am pleased you are having a break for the moment.
Well I won't go on for too long but hi to everyone else and will catch up again soon.  Grace is doing fine however she has a very bad cold at the moment so think the next few nights I will not be getting much sleep at all ....it does break your heart watching them when they are so small and trying to overcome a cold.
Right must head off 
Lots of love
Kate


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls!   

Pri, hope you're feeling okay, still got your legs crossed and your feet up!!    I had quite a surprise at work, my boss knows I'm going for another cycle of IVF and out of the blue, because we're going to be short staffed over the next few weeks while I'm having drugs, she arranged for some temp cover in our office which I have to say never usually happens, so I'm less stressed out now! Yay, so that's good!

Hi Carmen, how are you feeling, still feeling a bit nauseous? Bet you don't mind though as it's in a good cause!! I can't wait to have morning sickness....!! Is that mad? Sending you lots of vibes for your scan next week, bet you can't wait. 

Hi Sam and welcome! Well you're in the right place. This thread has definitely given me a lot of support! Everybody is really lovely and there's always somebody to offer advice. I'm just about to start sniffing on 28th May. That's one thing with IVF you do get a bit obsessed with it, on my last go I was logging on here all the time, and had to know everything about anything. Not a bad thing sometimes but you do get a bit paranoid sometimes! Anyway, I'm also having acupuncture this time. My Dr says that in clinical tests people who have IVF with acupuncture have more success generally. Good luck with that! Your daughter is really cute by the way!! For me, AF came along about a week after sniffing. It varies though. One thing I'd warn you, don't know if it's just me, but my AF was unbelievably heavy, so bear that in mind just in case!!! The injections are nowhere near as bad as people think. My friend is a needle phobic and she got through, so please don't worry. Everybody at QM is lovely and will show you exactly what to do, they usually do the first one for you.

Kate, good to have you back again! Nice long post to make up for the long gap!!!! Grace is keeping you busy! Hope her cold doesn't drag on bless her! Yeah it was lovely to catch up with you and Jen. Must get some more QM girls along next time!! One thing I said to DH is that at least one good thing has come out of all this ttc, I have lots of new friends from FF. (that sounds really corny but it's true!)

Olivia how's little Olivia coming along? Hope she's going from strength to strength!

Caro, how are you?

Hope everybody else is okay!

Well I'm getting my drugs a week today... was quite pleasantly surprised they were not as expensive as I'd imagined! Phew! Can't wait to get started now! I've already stopped the alcohol intake (boo!) and I'm off for another acupuncture tomorrow. It's going to be interesting to see if that's making a difference!!

Anyway, must go, just looked at the time!!

Have a great weekend everybody!

Lots of love
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Sam,
My period was 2 day late on my last 2 cycles, however on my first 2 cycles it was on  time. So it might be different everytime. Ones you get started its not too bad and like Lou said at QMH they are all lovely and very helpfull.

Kate,
Good to hear from you! Hope Grace is getting better soon!

Lou,
I am nauseous almost 24/7 .. in the morning it is not too bad (strangely enough) but as soon as I am not feeling nauseous I get worried. So I think I rather feel nauseous at the moment   . As long as I am eating I feel kinda okay. Thing is I am worried people at work might guess if I am eating crackers all  the time, I don't really want to tell them yet.
Your sniffing is not too far away now! I really hope it is going to work for you this time. I had chinese herbs and acupuncture on my last go. I stopped the herbs now though. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Caro,
How are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Hope you are all enjoying the lovely sunshine - definately bb


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Whoops, not sure what happened there, better start again!!!

Was just going to say it is definately bbq weather today

Am a bit behind and can't read the previous posts so hope I don't miss anyone out

*Carmen * - hope you are not feeling to nauseous (but understand how you want to!). Interesting to hear that your headaches went once you started the injections (Lou, I think you mentioned that too). When I read that, I remember that I think that was the same for me too so hopefully not too much longer as should start the injections on Wednesday

*Sam * - Welcome to the QHM thread. You will love QHM, everyone is really nice and friendly and the girls on this board are great too. It's the best place to come to if you have any queries. I am on Day 17 of D/R and due to start injections soon with my EC around 4th June so I think we may be cycling together. Regarding AF, mine was 4 days late last time and 5 days late this time. Also, I was the same as Lou and mine was really heavy so don't worry too much if that happens.

*Lou * - Not long until you start. I think it's quite exciting when the drugs arrive as you know that there is not long to go. Good Luck!!!!

*Kate * - Welcome back to the board - great to hear from you and so glad Grace is doing well. I'm sure she is keeping you really busy!

So as for me, am still sniffing, still getting the headaches and actually am feeling a bit miserable today (not sure why, last time I think I was ok). I think I am just going to sit out in the sunshine today and see if it makes me feel a bit better. DH has had to go out all day so it's just me and my dog!! Next appointment at QMH is on Wednesday so will report back after that

Love to all 
Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All! Where did the weekend go?!  

Carmen, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit   A girl at work had to have 6 months off work as she had severe m/s, to the point where she couldn't get out of bed, any sort of motion made her chuck! Hope you're not going to suffer like that!! Don't be too paranoid about what your work colleagues think, they probably won't notice a thing. The only thing that might catch me out is sometimes we have wine on a Friday evening, and if I abstained that would almost certainly give the game away!!! You say you did herbs and acupuncture this time. Was it the first time? What did your dr do?

Daffodil, hope you're feeling a bit better hun, hope the sunshine cheered you up. Today won't have though, it's been a bit pants! good luck on Wednesday, I'll be looking forward to the update!!   

Not much to report, just a boring old day at work. I saw my Chinese Dr yesterday and we discussed the fact I think I ovulated early, going on cervical mucus (sorry tmi) and my BBT. She even said to me 'so you could be pg'! I wish in a way she wouldn't say that, it gets my hopes up!! She is treating me as though I am pg (even though I'm only on day 14!!) and says I must take a test before I start my drugs! She says she can tell pregnancy from a pulse sometimes, and she keeps telling me mine is weird!!! ARGH! Hey that would be nice, would save me abit of money!!!!  


Anyway, gotta go! 

Bye for now

Lou
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls

I just wanted to say thank you for all your support and advice and also for making me feel so welcome.

Got AF today so the wheels are in motion now and starting to truly get worried about the whole thing!!  I've also been to my first acupuncture this morning and must admit that I quite enjoyed it: not sure if the word enjoy is the right word but kind of felt weird all day and feel very relax!!  DH spilled something in the kitchen and normally I would have been quite annoyed but couldn't manage it this evening!!  Stupid I know but strange......  

Hope you are all well, take care

Sam x x x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Lou: Fingers crossed that your chinese dr is right and the strange herbs have done the trick. When are you due to start again? 

Carmen: I too felt nausea all day and usually worse at night.  try ginger, either biscuits or crystalised ginger, i found it helped. Hope it gets better sooner than later.

Pri: Fantastic to see you posting again. So glad to hear you are at home and not stuck in hospital.I saw Katie and Jen after they visited you so caught up with the news.  You must be relieved with everyday further you go. If you have any questions about what to expect if the baby does come early please ask. I have been so impressed with the staff on the neonatal unit olivia is on.  at 35 weeks plus the liklihood is that the baby will be very healthy and be able to go home when you are ready.  My thoughts are with you and the baby and of course your dh who must have been so worried for you both.

kate and jen; lovely to see you both and your beautiful little ones

daffodil: good luck with the injections.

Sam: welcome and good luck with the cycle.

Our little olivia is doing very well. She is off ICU and came out of her incubator yesterday. She is now in a hot water bed cot.  All she needs to do now is grow. She now weighs 2lb 11oz ( a whopping 6oz of weight gain) She will be able to come home when she weighs 4 lbs and is breast feeding which we have started to try.  

hello to anyone i have missed.
lol olivia


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Just logging in here because I started down-regging on Friday (18th) with injections! 

This is my 2nd cycle, first was with Woking Nuffield, self-funded.
The NHS came through for us and now we're with QM!

Fingers crossed for all of us going through the same!!    

Sam, did you start down regging this last Saturday, 19th?  If so, we're almost on the same track I would imagine.  We're going for EC on either 11th or 18th June.  

R xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just a quick update from me - had my appt at QMH for my d/r scan yesterday and everything was fine so had my first stimms injection yesterday (actually because I am on 5 amps, I had to have 2 injections!!!) Next appointment will be next Wednesday and hopefully all being well e/c will be 4th June - not long to go now!!!

*Roseline * - Welcome to the site, I think you will just be a couple of weeks behind me. I hope all is going well and you are managing the injections ok. I had to sniff during my d/r so have no experience of the injections but guess it all does the same thing in the end!! Good luck for a successful treatment.

*Olivia * - So glad that little Olivia is doing so well - wont be long now until you can take her home!

*Samia * - Hope you are still enjoying the acupuncture - I've never had it but I know quite a few girls on this board have, it seems to be really good

*Lou * - I really hope that your Chinese dr is right and you are pregnant! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you do get a BFP

Sorry to keep this short

Love to everyone else
Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you are all well, AF arrived last monday so hopefully everything will go to plan, got results back from HIV and heps tests (everything alright:thank god!!). Also had an acupuncture session on monday which was very good and can't wait for saturday as I've got another one!!

Carmen: hope you're doing well and not suffering too much with the morning sickness.  I hope it eases as you get further along.  Good luck xx

Olivia: All the best with your little girl, I'm sure she will be home very soon, how are you getting on with the breastfeeding?  I had to stay a few extra days with my little girl as she wouldn't latch on but go there in the end with the great help of a very nice midwife. x x

Roseline: I think we are around the same time for treatment, I've been sniffing since the 12th of May going to QM on the 6th of June for a scan and hopefully start injecting with planned EC on the 18th of June if everything goes to plan.  You'll have to excuse me but what does down-regging mean?(New to all these abbreviations, sorry)
Good luck with your treatment. x x

Lou: Hope you Chinese doctor is right, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. xx

Daffodil: All the best of luck, which doctor did you see?Are the injections painful?  Do you do them yourself?  God that's one part I'm not looking forward to!!  But I guess if I have to I will have to learn to overcome the fear!! And yes thank you I very much the acupuncture and can't wait for the next one. xx

And also wanted to say hello to everybody else I haven't mentioned(this is my first proper post!!  

Take care everybody,

Sam


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick post for *Sam* - I usually see Ebtisam (sp?) who is absolutely lovely but actually, everyone at QMH is really nice so I don't think it matters who you see. Regarding the injections, either Julie or Katie (nurse / sister) will show you exactly how to do them - infact for my first IVF, Julie did the first injection for me. My DH is doing the injections as I didn't think I could do them myself and actually once you know how to do them it is very simple. I think it is the same for everyone at QMH and you are given an injector pen which makes it so easy. Try not to worry too much about the injections - they are definately not as bad as you think they are going to be. Mine is a bit painful when I have it but absolutely no pain afterwards. If your DH is going to give you your injections then make sure he comes with you to your d/r scan as this will be when they show you how to do the injections. 
Hope that helps 

Love to everyone else - have a great bank holiday weekend 

Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry havent posted for a while..

Olivia - Great to hear from u hun and so glad that little Olivia is out of ICU - putting on 6 oz already, that is just wonderful... I look forward to hearing the news of when you bring her home and hope to see u both soon... Thank u also for your support - seems my little one is happy to stay put for now... still getting the contractions tho - could be the longest labour in history      

Lou - Wow, imagine that hun - wouldnt it be wonderful - to not have to go through all of that, I know what u mean about getting your hopes up tho with what she is telling u... Well u never know, stay    
I'm glad they have got a temp in for you at work...  

Samia - Welcome to the board - it seems you have been getting all the advise from the others which is great - we're quite a nice bunch here and are always happy to help..

A big hello to all the others - hope ur all doing really well... thinking of u all..

Have a lovely weekend

Pri...xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Been a bit busy and down to post for a while but you've all cheered me up with all the good news.

Olivia, baby Olivia is beautiful and I'm sor glad that she's doing so well.

Carmen, I'm sure you've heard it before but Morning sickness is a really good sign that the baby is ok, I was alos paranoid that everyone would guess about me but they didn't, it takes ages for your tummy to go down just befroe it starts to go up again so it's very odd to know you are PG with a ready made IVF drug bump, hey it's great it's a summer for floaty tops eh!

Hi Samia and Rosealine , nice to meet you, they didn't tell me to bring my drugs to the first D/R appt for injecting as they do the first one for you. 

Lou, I agree with you about the dr they shouldn't get your hopes up, it's not fair is it, people think they're being positive but they're not.

Pri, I'm glad to hear you're home nad the little one is hanginig on in there, he BB starts on Wednesday you'll have loads to keep you entertained.

Well I'm doing my best to keep a PMS, my Mam was diagnosed with Breast Cancer during my first cycle and starts her Radiation in June.  The wait has been awful, so she'll be finished it before I start my next round.  I haven't had a AF this month which is freaking me out, I've done loads of tests but they're all negative I guess my hormones have still not settled since my MC.  My DP started a new job and is on trips in august, September and October which is not creating a happy home as due to the no AF I can't work out when best to start tx, was booked for July / August but it's now all so unsure.  He loves his job but I hate it as it could delay this tx.  I know I'm unreasonable but you guys know how hard it is to cope when you're plannign TX.

Hope you all have a great weekned,


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Just logging in to see how everyone is.  Isn't this weather miserable? 

Sam, I'm injecting Buserilin to down-reg, which means to stop me ovulating and basically stop the cycle so that I can start the drugs to stimmulate the egg production.  I think it's the same procedure as sniffing but I injected on my last cycle and responded really well so I thought I would do it again.
I've got my first scan on Wednesday and then the planned EC is either 11 or 18 June.  I'm hoping for 11th but if it's 18th, maybe we'll meet!!  Imagine the the DHs doing the egg run together .

Anyway, all the best Sam and I'm sure you'll do just fine!  ,

Take care everyone,

Love,
R xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post to say hello and see if everyone had a nice bank holiday week-end.  Ours was nice and relaxing but could have done with some sunshine!!

Daffodil: I first saw Ebtisam the first time for my results and I can't explain it but she was very abrupt and I don't think she was very sympathetic to us(but hey I guess she sees hundreds of us every day!) Saw the other doc and Julie last time who explained things to us and I've met Katie before who I think are very nice.  Hope it's ok when we go on the 6th of June. xx

Hi Pri: nice to meet you and yes the girls have been lovely here and I've been of great help and support.  To be honest I don't know how I survived without this website for so long!!   And also Congratulations on your pregnancy xx

Hi Jack: nice to meet you too, I was so sad reading about your Mum I hope she's ok and try not to stress too much( I know easier said than done specially in these circumstances) but it could be one of the reasons why you haven't had AF yet, all the best of luck   

Hi Roseline: how are you doing?  We are at very similar stages, I don't feel anything at the mo, had a lot of headaches which have seem to clear with the acupuncture.  God wouldn't it be fun 2 men driving through london with 2 sets of eggs and everything else stressing about how they're gonna get there and if on time!!!  .  Hope to speak soon and maybe see you at QM's.  All the best, xx

Hi to everyone else and wishing to get some sun very soon, take care,

Sam


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi guys
Can I join you?

I just had my day 3 scan with QM today for my first IVF.  Its very exciting and I am strangely positive. I am on a short protocol so no down regging, just starting menopur.. I had 2 IUIs before (BFNs) with Ebtisam and the other bloke (forgot his name).. Katie and Julie are lovely..

We've been waiting for ever to get to this point so I am trying to make the most of being chilled and being at home (freelancer).

Best of luck everyone and look forward to gettin to know you all.

Tulip x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Tulip, 
Welcome to the board!! Not sure how it works with the short protocol but I think you may be just a few days behind me? I am due to have e/c on 4th June (if all goes well). Next scan at QMH is tomorrow so fingers crossed I have some nice follies growing. 
Hope you are finding the injections ok - keep positive it really helps! 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well. 

Will do personals soon I promise!

Love Daffodil xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all! When is summer coming back, I'm bored now with the cold and rain! I'm freezing because I refuse to go back into winter boots, still got my toes out!   

Daffodil, good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of lovely big follies. Make sure you are drinking lots of water!    

Welcome Tulip! Getting nice and busy on this board now at last! What did they say at your scan? Lots growing I hope?    

Sam, how's yours going? When's your first scan?    

Roseline, hey if you and Sam were done together your men could save on giving £8 Congestion Charge to Ken!! That's gotta be a good thing!   

Jack, sorry to hear you're having such a stressie time, with your poor mum and your DP's new job. Hope your AF comes soon so you can get booked in. I know it's hard to fit things in around not only your work but your other half's.   

Pri, like you said longest labour in history! Hope you make it a record and the little one stays in there till the end.   

Olivia, it's great to hear the little one is thriving, won't be long now until you can take her home. Great news about the breast feeding too!!   

Carmen hope you're not feeling too sick! Hi to Jen, Kate, Raggy and anybody else I've missed! 

Well I started to sniff yesterday and by now I would normally have had spotting to tell me AF is on its way. I'm paranoid now that if by some miracle I am pg, I'm going to do some harm with the sniffing. (they did say it doesn't harm the baby if you are pg while sniffing as it does happen!) I'm not getting my hopes up though, as I've been having cramps and my (.)(.)s are very sore, a sure sign.  

Hope everybody had a great bank holiday, I confess to having a final pre IVF blow out, and I had a bit of a hangover this morning    (not as bad as DH's though!!)

Bye for now AND LOTS OF LUCK TO ALL YOU PEOPLE STIMMING  
Love
Lou


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Morning All!
Just had my base-line scan with Katie this morning and all looks on track for EC on 11 June!
I start stimming tonight....Sam, which means that I start stimmulating the ovaries to produce loads of pretty eggs!!! 
I just so want this to work and I'm thinking very, very positive thoughts about the whole thing.  
Hope everyone is doing well and that everything is doing what it should!!
Lots of love,
R xx


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone
I am new to the website. I hope you don't mind me joining in here. I started sniffing suprecur on 23rd May, no side effects so far. We have been trying to get pregnant for 2.5 years, had 4 months of clomid and now have totally got my hopes up for this first attempt at ivf. Some of you have tried acupunture, would you recommend an acupuncturist in this area-Roehampton/Esher? Do you think it makes any difference, if so I will try it.

Rosa


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Had my scan this afternoon and only have 6 tiny little follies (3 on each ovary). Am so disappointed - was feeling quite bloated so thought I would have loads. Anyway, have next scan on Friday and if nothing has happened then they may abandon the cycle. Please keep fingers crossed that my body starts to behave itself and produce more and bigger follies. 
Will let you know how it goes on Friday. 
Love to everyone -sorry for no personals
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Rosa,

I'm on my 2ww for my second IVF at Queen Mary's.  this time round I have been having accupuncture with a fantastic lady called Janetta who is based in Cobham.  She specialises in fertility treatment and sees a lot of patients who are at Queen Mary's, ARGC, Woking Nuffield and Lister hospitals.  her website is www.aromaticacupuncture.com If you've got any questions let me know and happy to answer!  

Sarah  



/links


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, I will give Janetta a ring and get an appointment, will let you know how I get on

Rosa


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Rosa,

She's on holiday this week, but will be picking up emails as she has asked me to email her my result when I find out Friday!  Her address is [email protected]


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hiya
Yes, all seem ok, have a few follies from both sides but friday's scan will tell us more I hope. That will be day 6. I only started menopur on day 2 and didn't do any down regging. I am on a funky new programme at my danish clinic. I am using QMR to have my scans.  But I feel very at home there as they are so nice. 

Julie said they had about 12 girls going through IVF at any one time. So most of us are on here I guess. Shows how good this site is really. 

I started taking Coenzyme Q10, extra vit C and extra Zinc (as told by zita west book).. anyone got some other hints?... 

Tulip x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Nice to see so many new people! 
Welcome to Roseline,rosa1,Sarah Leucine and Tulip00!!

Daffodil 
Don't worry too much honey I only had 2 follies one an each side.. and QMH was asking me whether I wanted to abondon the cycle because my hormone levels went down as well.. but next day they where up again and in the end we only had 2 eggs and only one fertilized. However that one is doing really well, so even if you get a few eggs there is still a good chance it will work.

How is everyone doing with the sniffing and the stabbing   there are quite a few of you starting at the moment so hopefully loads of BFP!

As for me still feeling nauseous a lot but I don't really mind. Just been a weekend away to Holland to see friends and family was nice but really busy!

Well gotta go.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Glad to be joining the Queen Mary's club!  I love Katie and Julie - they are the reason I stay at Queen Mary's because they care so much.  Tomorrow I'm going to be testing  .  It'll be a day early but think the test will be 90% accurate by then so will go for it.  Had a scare today with the some slight spotting but seems to have gone away this afternoon. Gosh - I'll go to bed now and in 7 hours time, hopefully good things will come.  Determined to stay    and dream  !


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Sarah Leucine,

I want to wish you good luck for tomorrow!!    

  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Today is my 4th wedding anniversary and as I thought DH forgot   but he made up and we had a nice meal out whilst my in-laws babysat DD for us.  dear Babe.


Hope everyone's well, I'm well but keep on getting headaches which I think I due to the sniffing, my first scan (which I think you call baseline) is on the 6th of June and kinda of looking forward to get things going as it seems I've been sniffing for ages(only since the 12th of May).I'm just a bit worried as I've had   but I'm still spotting from time to time, not to sure if that's normal or not  Still having my 2 sessions of acupuncture which I really enjoy and I also think it helps a lot with my headaches.  I've also bought a cd on hypnosis which I still need to find time to listen to: might do that tonight before I go to bed.

Welcome to Tulip00 and Rosa1 and hello to Sarah Leucine and good luck to you all      .

Hi Lou, my first scan is on the 6th of June so I hope everything will be ok, I try to stay very positive as I've read somewhere it helps(Anything as this stage I think will help) .  Any news with   yet?  All the best anyway,   .

Hi Roseline, I'm so happy it's coming along nicely for you, hope the stimming is ok.  I guess I'll be a week behind you so you can let me know all about it before I have to go through it!!  Keep positive it's the best way   


Hi Daffodil, I'm sorry to hear about the follies but you never the human body is a very weird creature and things can change very quickly so my fingers are crossed and everything else,let us know you get on, 

Right I think I went on enough and should leave some space for everybody else!! , hello to everybody I've forgotten. 

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Sam!  This morning I did a pee stick test (1 day early) and..... !!!!!!!!!  I'm still in utter shock.  I did a Clear Blue test and there was a faint cross.  Still also very nervous and trying not to get too excited.  I've just popped to the hospital and done a blood test, so hopefully I'll have that result this afternoon.

Sarah


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Sam 
Happy anniversary!! Hope you have a nice day!!  

Sarah Leucine,
Congratulations!!! So good to see more BFP! Take care of yourself and don't do too much!    

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello all,

Glad to see new additions...welcome to everyone!

A very special      congrats to Sarah!  This is wonderful news!  Feet up and take it easy now.

Sam... .  We're heading for our 7th!  Can't believe how time flies.  Will keep you posted with my cycle definitely.  All seems to be going well so far.  I have scans scheduled for  Monday, Wednesday and Friday to check that we're on track.  All very exciting!   .

Wishing everyone a very happy and relaxing weekend.

Love,
R xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Firstly a very big  to Sarah for your   and all the    ,keep your feet up and don't overdo it,  

Carmen: thanks for the message, we had a lovely day thank you, hope everything is well with you and that you don't feel too tired.   

Roseline: how are you, very happy to see all is well with you, our anniversary was nice(even though he forgot to start with, but who can blame him with everything going on!!  It's no excuse really,but I still love him after 14 years together this november  ).  I've an appointment at QM's on wednesday as well around 10.15 am I think for my base-line scan so keep your fingers crossed for me.   

Hope everybody else is well and wishing you a nice week-end, myself working tomorrow(I bet the weather will be lovely!!!), take care,  

Sam xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations Sarah! Thats wonderful news. !!!!!    

I had a scan on my day 6 and had 15 follies (5 good size 11 & 12mm) so hopefully doing well. 

Best of luck everyone and enjoy the sunshine today!!

tulip x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone
Well it is Sat night and I am sitting her with my tea and chocolate and thought it was time to log on !  Life sure has changed but don't mind one bit !!
Can't get over how many cycle buddies are on the board at the moment which is just brilliant and wish you all the best of luck.
Congratulations Sarah on your BFP and try to relax and enjoy it as I know how hard it is to believe that it has actually happened ! You must be so happy right now  
Tulip - 15 follies is amazing so sounding like a very good cycle for you !
Sam best of luck for your baseline scan on Wed.  Hope you get to enjoy some of the weather this weekend.
Roseline - Good luck on your scans and look forward to hearing how you get on.
Lou - Well your latest update sounds interesting ....really wanting to know what is happening with you at the moment.  Whatever happens sending lots and lots of positive thoughts and will be following you along very closely !!! Hope the sniffing is not having too many side effects etc. Hope this weather is keeping you happy now.  
Daffodil - Please don't worry too much about the number of follies as I only ended up having 7 follies and then had three eggs and from those three only one fertilised and that little one embie became my very special DD.
Olivia - so so pleased for you that little Olivia is doing so well.  She will be growing in front of your eyes now and look forward to hearing any of your updates.
Jen - Look forward to seeing you again soon as seems like we have not seen wee Max for ages now !
All is fine with Grace and I and we are over her flu which was really tough so great to see her happy and smiling again.  
Well all I can think to add regarding information and cycles etc was I ate loads of pomegranate which you can buy in Sainsburys and so did one of my friends and she had a BFP and also went on to have two of her own naturally and swears by pomegranate. Not sure if it is just another one of those crazy things like eating brazil nuts and pineapple juice ........but can't hurt I guess to help increase odds !
Good luck everyone.
Lots of love
Kate


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a nice weekend.

Sarah - congrats!!  

It's so nice to see so many BFPs on this board, gives me a lot of hope which I desperately need!

Tulip, Daffodil, Samia and Roseline - keeping everything crossed for you!    

Pri - I guess baby has now decided to stay put till the end??  

This month my body has decided to play a nice cruel trick on me - AF has now finally showed up about 9 days late!   The longest I've ever been late, I didn't think I was pg but you know what it's like.   Anyway I can finally get uinderway now at least, will call QM tomorrow to get all my scans rebooked and will hopefully be given the go ahead to start sniifing in 3 weeks time. I find it hard to get excited anymore but will hopefully start to feel more positive soon, need lots of PMA! 

At least it's easier to keep going when the   is out!  

Love Alli xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Alli, sorry to hear AF was playing the real evil witch, it really can be a ***** sometimes. I'm sure once your scans are all booked and you've spoken to QM you will feel better! 

Kate, lovely to hear from you, hope you're all over the flu now, has DH come down with his own special man version?? Must be really scarey when the little ones get it! Hey, I'm going to take your advice on pomegranates, that's one I've never tried before! Anything is worth a go I guess!

Tulip, well done on your follies! 

Sam, good luck with the baseline scan Wednesday! The headaches are definitely down to the sniffing, I've got them too now. Mine went though as soon as the injections started, so hopefully yours will too! Where did you get your hypnosis cd?

Roseline how was your scan today?

Carmen, love your ticker, bet you still can't believe it!

Sarah, CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! 3rd time lucky eh!! Great to have another one on this board, gives us all hope !!! Have you booked in your scan at QM?

Hi to Rosa and welcome. I started sniffing just before you so we're pretty much the same I think. My acupuncturist says it definitely makes a difference, in clinical trials. 

Well AF did finally rear her ugly head. Very frustrating this time because the spotting was few and far between and I was almost at the point of taking a pg test, (which always brings her on!) and then it came, with the worst cramps I've had in ages! Anyway I feel I can get on with things now! We had a really nice relaxing weekend, went for a pub lunch on Wimbledon common on Saturday as it was so nice, and I allowed myself my last shandy! DH is going to join me this time too, but don't know how long he will last!! 

Anyway, just a quick one tonight as not much happening. Hi to everybody else out there!!

Love
Lou

Is it me or is this site really slow tonight?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody,


Just a quick one tonight as nothing really new apart from the headaches!!  

Lou, can't wait for the injections and hope it makes a change for me as well.  I guess the acupuncture helps a lot.  Lou I got the hypnosis CD from natalhypnotherapy.co.uk on recommendation of a girl I was chatting to in the chat room recently; I think it's good but to be honest I'll try anything in order to get  bubba number 2.  Hope it helps anyway.

Hope you are all well and lots of    

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Got my second blood test result and my HCG level has dropped from 40 to 21. It's supposed to be doubling every 2 days.  It looks like it's over for me. Every part of me hurts right now.  There's a tiny glimmer of hope that when I go back on Wednesday that the level goes up again but I know it's highly unlikely.  

Sarah


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you Sarah, I hope things take a turn for the better


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Sarah

So sorry to hear that too, keeping everything crossed for a miracle    

Sam - hope the headaches ease when you start stimming - it always did for me

Lou - sounds like the   is being extra cruel to us both this month!   I guess you'll get going around the same time as me?

Called QM yesterday and they're going to send me the revised dates for the scans but looks like EC will now be the week of the 23rd July if all goes well. My birthday is on the 13th July so I guess not much   for me this year, but my DH has bought tickets to go see James Morrison on the day which I'm really looking forward to!  

Have a nice day everyone!

Love Alli xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

Just a quick posting to send a big   to Sarah and will keep my fingers crossed that everything is ok. 

Am rushing to go out but just wanted to let you all know that my follies have done what they were supposed to and I'm having EC tomorrow!!! Am so relieved (not quite there yet obviously but one step closer!) Apparently they are doing 7 EC's at QMH tomorrow so it's going to be pretty busy. 

Will do personals and update later in the week I promise but thanks to all for your advice and good wishes. 

Love Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is well.
Sarah.....I am praying that everything works out!   
Lou...hope you're feeling better.
Sam...drink loads of water...it should help with the headaches.
Alli...you hang in there.....all for a good cause!!
Daffodil....glad to hear your follies are doing well.  Good luck for tomorrow  

Well, had my 1st progress scan yesterday...linning is at 8.8mm and not too many mature follies yet.  Upped the menopur to 3 ampuples!  I hope this doesn't mean anything bad.  Last time we didn't have to up the doseage.  I think we're still on track for EC on Monday but we'll see.  Have another scan tomorrow morning and Friday morning too.  

I'll keep you all posted.

Love,
R xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sarah
Good luck to you I hope it will turn out okay.   

Roseline
If it was the first scan it will still be alright, I think! With 3 amps you should be able to get some nice follies   

Daffodil,
Good luck tomorrow hope you will get quite a few egg!!

Sam
The headache should indeed go away once you start stimming and try to drink about 2 liter water a day it does help!

Lou
Sorry to hear the   is playing tricks on you! 

Hi to everyone else!

Take care
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Sam I've heard lots of positive things about hypnotherapy cds, so will try and check that one out, as you say gotta try everything! Thinking of you for your scan tomorrow!  

Sarah, hope you're hanging in there hun, thinking about you and hoping it's good news...  

Alli, my EC week is scheduled for 2nd July, so not far off. The sniffing seems to go on forever and ever!! I hate this bit, it feels like nothing's happening (apart from the headaches!). That'll be good for your Bday, something to take your mind off the goings on!!! 

Daffodil, all the luck in the world tomorrow for your EC.     Just sit back and enjoy that sedative....    that's the bit I'm looking forward to! Looking forward to hearing your updates!  

Roseline, hopefully the extra ampoules will do the trick for you, it's worked for Daffodil anyhow. I'm sure they will just keep you going for an extra couple of days if necessary. Keep drinking lots of water!!!   

Carmen, finally AF is now over... yay!! 

Well I had lunch with a girlfriend today, and quite scared myself, she knows all about my IVF etc etc. I found myself more or less talking myself into the idea that I don't want kids..... how weird is that?    Is it just a safety mechanism to protect me if this doesn't work?? I quite worried myself... I found myself saying, well I'm nearly 40, and if I have kids now, that's the next 20 years filled with debt and not being able to just go and do what we want to do at the drop of a hat, like going out for a meal, going on holiday etc etc, and being tied until I'm ready to retire!! ARGH! what's wrong with me? Do I really want this? Hope this is just a temporary wobble, or else what have we been doing for the last 6 and a half years?!!!    

I'm going to go now as got a big headache!!  

Lots of love Lou


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks Carmen & Lou....you've put my mind at rest.   I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Lou, I definitely believe it's a defence mechanism.  What choice do we have until we finally have children?  We've got to be realistic and think about the possibility of it not happening.  You've been at it for a long time and it's only natural to think that way.  You just hang in there and when it does happen you'll be so happy that you won't even remember thinking this way.  I sometimes wonder if those lucky people who don't have trouble conceiving ever have the same thoughts or feelings like we do.

Take care and I hope your headache eases.

Love,
R xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi to everyone  

I am having the egg collection tomorrow and very excited/nervous!.  

My friend got me a pedicure so at least my feet can look nice when I am on my back being prodded and poked.. 

How does it feel to have one? did you have your DH in there too?

Hugs
Tulip x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there,

The egg collection is easy. I love the sedation bit.  My husband couldn't come in whilst they did it, but you don't really remember anything as the medication knocked me out. I came round as soon as it'd been done.  I remember on the first time, I was wheeled out and I saw my DH and knew that he was going off to do his part so shouted 'think of me!'.  Seemed amusing at the time!  Hope it all goes well and they collect lots of eggy peggies.

Sarah


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all

Well this IVF treatment is over for me. My hcg is down to 6. I go back to QMH on Friday for a scan and consultation.  I haven't miscarried yet, so might have to have a 'scrape' at Kingston.  Hurting like mad because I feel so sad but will be back for further treatment.  Not sure where I'll go. I love QMH dearly but not keen on the Bridge Centre. I guess I've just got to get through the next few weeks and then make decisions.

Take care everyone and good luck with your treatments.

Sarah


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Sarah - I'm so sorry    Life is just so cruel sometimes. It's a small consolation I know but at least you know it can work, it just was not meant to be this time. Be gentle on yourself the next few weeks and I hope you can get a plan of action soon. I've heard good things about Woking Nuffield but I think the waiting lists are quite long there. I was previously with ARGC who have really great success rates but they are not cheap, it's very hard to make these decisions when there are so many variables. Good luck  

Tulip - good luck tomorrow, hope they get lots of lovely eggs!  

Roseline - hope the scan went well!

Lou - I totally know how you feel too and sometimes find myself wondering too. I guess it's just normal and like you say we're just trying to protect ourselves as best we can. This whole IF business is just so painful. After losing my son I have found it so hard to actually imagine myself with another baby and after two failed attempts since then my hope is fading fast. It is also a case of your life being on hold all the time so it is hard to make any real plans which doesn't help. However, I'm sure if we were to get pregnant there would be no regrets and we would happily give up a lot to get there, it just would be nice to know if it's going to happen and when!  

Anyway I got my revised dates and am due to start d/regging on the 23rd but I find it a bit strange that I will be downregging for 18 days before the first scan?? The original plan was just for 15 so not sure why the difference, and with my last clinic I only downregged for about 12 days. I called QM but nobody has got back to me yet. How long did you all downreg for before the baseline?

Love Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Sarah so sorry to hear your news   hope good things are to come in the near future xx

Alli I started down regs on the 12 th of may up until today(so about 26 days!!) but my down reg  scan didn't go too well!!   They told me the lining of the womb is too thick (not too too thick but not as thin as they would like!!) They could also see some follicles which shouldn't have been there so they took a blood test which we should get the result on friday.  Katie told me to carrying on sniffing at least until friday and we might have to restart the whole thing but  with a day 21 injection!!  My next down reg scan is now booked for the 13th of June if the blood test says it's ok!!  A bit lost and angry to be honest that my body once again is letting me down   .  Also had a massive row with Dh shortly after the appt this morning ( I don't even remember how it started!!) and I feel C**P!!
Anyway better go before I go on too much, hope all is well with everybody.

Take care, Sam xx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Good luck for EC tomorrow, Tulip.  Fingers crossed everything goes well!   

Sarah, so sorry to hear your news.  Is there any chance that it still be ok?  

Alli, I find it so strange that treatments are so different between clinic.  I also had different d/r times but was told by Katie that each cycle is different.  I suppose we just have to trust the experts.  

Sam, gosh, I hope things settle down for you.  I would imagine that there isn't anything much more frustrating then getting so far and then having to abandon.  I keeping fingers crossed for you! 
What time were you at QM today for your scan?  My scan as at 8am this morning.  I hope you're feeling better and your DH and you are speaking again.  These men just don't understand what we're going through do they?    Take it easy and relax.  

My scan went ok.  My womb linning is 10mm which is good but the follies are struggling a little.  Still on 3 ampules of menopur so we'll see how things are on Friday.  Planned EC is for Monday but we may have to delay until Wednesday.  It's so amazing that on my last cycle everything was dandy and now this cycle is not quite so good but I can only hope that the end result will be better than the last cycle.   .

Anyway, lots of love and happy thoughts to everyone.
Love,
R x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Lou,
I almost gave up as it never went that well for me I over stimulated or had only 2eggs.. and this last cycle was almost cancelled, but it can still happen!    

Tulip,
Good luck for tomorrow!!   My DP always goes in with me but as soon as I am out he is asked to leave the room. He always hold my hand when they put that horrible needle in my hand, never have been to keen on that.

Sarah,
I am sorry to hear your news honey. Do take it easy, only you know how you feel.  

Alli,
I d/r for about 25 days on my last cycle so it should not make a different.  

Sam,
Sorry that you are having a hard time. Its never easy when things do not go as planned.. how thick is your lining?  

Rosaline,
How many follies do you have? You only need a few..   hopefully they are ready for Monday! 

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Sam - sending you a big   and    for friday. It's so frustrating when your body does not do what it's supposed to  . I tried 2 natural FETs last year and this year and both times had to abandon because my progesterone levels did not rise enough   So had to turn to plan B and another month of waiting, this whole process is so time consuming isn't it? I can't believe you've been d'regging so long. The reason I'd rather not is that by day 10 I start getting really bad headaches which only go away once I've started stimming. I hope you made it up with your hubby anyway  

Roseline - here's a dance for your follies!      

Carmen - hope it's going well for you!

Still not dressed this morning so better get do it and start doing some work!  

Alli xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a big sorry for sounding so down yesterday!!  .  Don't really know what was up with me but got really frustrated and felt really depressed!!  The worst thing is I couldn't get out of it!!  I think is that I've down regging for so long now (since the 12 of May) and was actually kinda of looking forward to the next step and now I don't know if I'm coming or going!!  Anyway feel a lot better now and have started to speak to hubby after 24 hours!! I love him really 

Roseline: we were there at 10 o'clock and back there next wed if the suprecur kicks in at 10.15 am.  You are so right when you say these men don't understand us!!  I could have just divorced him yesterday!! . Thanks for everything   Hope everything goes well with you and also keep my fingers crossed for you   

Carmen: it's lovely to hear that you are doing well and wish you all the best, they didn't tell me how thick my lining was they just said it was thick but no too thick so they did a blood test to see the level of some hormones (getting the results tomorrow) and then will tell me to either carrying on sniffing or not!!  Will just have to wait and see, xx

Alli: thanks for your lovely message, I've had enough of sniffing enough and my head is now so sore from the headaches I don't know what to do with myself!!    but at least made it up with hubby, thanks again and take care   xx

Hello to everybody I haven't mentioned( I think I go on enough as it is  )

Love,

Sam


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi lovelies,

Thanks Carmen, Rosaline & Alli for your good wishes, and loads of love to everyone. 

I am here in sunny copenhagen feeling alot better after yesterday's egg collection.  (I had all my scans done at QM and now in Copenhagen to have the actual IVF as it's much cheaper) They got 4 good quality eggs they tell me and everything is going to plan so far. The procedure was a bit painful but you get some great drugs to help with that! (weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!) sadly those wore off quickly. It was so fast! we were in and out of there in 40 minutes!!!

So saturday we have the transfer!!! eeek!

Hopefully they will call today and see if they fertilised or not. 

So I am off to spend the day in a gorgeous little danish cafe and make my tummy feel better with lots of warm cake.

Tulip xxxxxxx
(30 months. First IVF June 07)

Huge hugs to you sarah, rest up and look after yourself..xxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Tulip - sending you lots of lovely fertilisation vibes!   

Sam - hope you get good news today. Of course you are going to be losing the plot a little after d'regging for so long.   I normally go   after only 10 days so   to you!

I found out yesterday why I need to d'reg for so long, basically they try to start you stimming on a wednesday so the timing worked out differently because AF was late. So not looking forward to the nasty headaches but I guess it's a means to an end. Will stock up on lots of ibuprofen and warn DH to expect raging hormones  !  

Anyway off to Norwich this afternoon, I have my wedding photography exam tomorrow so wish me luck!  

Have a nice weekend!

Alli xx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello all you lovely ladies,

Sami, so sorry to hear you're not yourself.  I hope you feel better soon.  It's not easy this whole IVF thing and it's a struggle to keep your spirits up!  Take it easy, send you lots of  .

Tulip, what more can I say except...             .  I hope you're enjoying Copenhagen and that you get that phone call soon!

Alli, good luck with the d/regging.  It's never nice but so worth it when it works   .  Good luck with the exam!

Mindy, I hope you're well!

Well, I'm all set.  EC is at 09h30 on Monday and then ET will be on Wednesday.  I am so excited!!  I am feeling so positive about this cycle.  I'll keep you guys posted...promise!

Thank you for all your wishes over the last week....it helps so much.   

Lots of love and very, very positive vibes to everyone.

Love, 
R xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

I got a call from Katie today from QM who told me that I should carry on sniffing for yet another week as my lining of the womb was just a tiny bit too thick 6.1 mm and they would like it to be 4 or under so she thinks that sniffing for another week should do it.( I hope so... ).

Alli, good luck with your exams   and  

Roseline, your messages are always so nice, all the best for monday will be thinking of you, stay positive, and lots of   back to you and       

Tulip, all the best for the rest of you tx and hope you're having a great time in copenhagen, how are you going to get the embies to copenhagen?   

Carmen, how are you doing? My lining is 6.1 mm apparently, do you think it's too thick?  Let me know if you know anything about it, thanks. I hope you're well,lots of love, xx

Sarah, I'm thinking of you and hope you're ok, lots of love and   xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone

Lots of love

Sam

P.S: Can anyone explain to me what bubbles do? How do you get bubbles, what do they mean and is there a way of finding who sends them to you? x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Roseline, I'll be thinking of you on Monday.   I hope that this time really is the one for you. Thanks for your support earlier in the week when I had my wobble.... I think I'm back on track now. I've ordered the hypnotherapy cd that Sam mentioned, so that will help I think.

Tulip, glad your ec went well. Well done on the 4 eggs, hope they're fertilizing into lovely little embies! What made you decide on Copenhagen? Hope you're keeping your feet up and enjoying lots of cake!!  

Sarah, really sorry it didn't work for you this time, so sad to get your hopes up with a BFP and then for it to go pearshaped soon after. Thinking of you, and hope you and your DH are ok, and good luck with any future tx, if you decide on somewhere new, let us know how you get on.  

Alli, I know just what you mean when you say you feel like your life is on hold sometimes. I have to admire your strength after tragically losing your son, and finding it in you to keep trying. I think for me and DH after we had our m/c, eventhough it was very early, we now feel that we want it even more (in spite of my wobble the other day), it's as if now we know what we're missing, if that makes sense. 
My sniffing seems to be going on forever, from 21st May, my d/r scan is not until 20th June. I did sniff for about 6 weeks the first time because they moved from the old to the new hospital and were closed mid cycle! They say it doesn't do you any harm, you just have to put up with the headaches longer. By the way, I have read that you should avoid Ibuprofen if you're ttc, not sure why, but paracetamol is better.

Sam, I hope you're feeling better and have made up with DH again. Sorry to hear you're still sniffing, it's so frustrating when you expect some sort of timetable and it gets messed around. I don't know what the bubbles are for either! I've blown you a few.... but don't know if you noticed!!!!  

Carmen, hope you're okay, not long now till your 12 week scan!  

Well I'm feeling a lot more positive today.I've ordered a hypnotherapy cd (DH took the mick out of me mercilessly!!!) He thinks I'm clutching at straws and buying into everything and anything, he says they play on our insecurities and can smell our desperation. I don't care, I AM desperate!! It can't do any harm, and if it does do some good than great!
The sniffing seems to be endless, the scan seems so far away.  

Hi to everybody else out there.

Must go, I've rattled on long enough, best leave some room for everybody else!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hello everyone - I am sorry this is a short post as I wanted to talk to everyone, but I am in a internet cafe and have 5 mins to check all my emails and boards!!!! So just to say I had one 2 Cell and another 4 cell put back in on saturday!! Very scared for twins but also thrilled that we have managed to have one IVF without too many new scares.. 

Lots of love to you all

tulip xx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Tulip -  Everything crossed for your embies!  

Lou - hope the cd works! I really can't believe how long QM make you downreg, I guess it was one of the good things at my old clinic where the tx was fitted around you and not the clinic. Hope the next few weeks fo quickly anyway! Thanks for your words, I'm not sure if its strength or desperation that keep me going really! I guess my son did give me some hope despite what happened, he was really beautiful and I hope I'll get to have his sibling soon.

Sam - I'm glad things are improving with your lining and I hope you can start stimming this week. Take it easy!  

Roseline - hope EC goes well today, and hoping for lots of nice eggies!    

My exam went really well this weekend, came top of the class!!   I was a little annoyed cos I missed out on getting a Grade 1 by less than 1%, but still chuffed anyway. Gives me confidence to do my own wedding now anyway, photos came out really well despite the pressure and the models being a little difficult.  

Anyway lots of work to do so better get on, my drugs are arriving tomorrow, looking forward to getting on with it now!

Love Alli xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies, 
Sorry to have been MIA for a while but hope you are all well (and can see that lots of things have been going on with everyone too!!)

*Roseline * -  for EC today, enjoy the sedation (as the others said, it is the best bit!!)

*Lou * - Glad you are feeling a bit better now. It's strange but I have had exactly the same thoughts as you. I think it is a protection mechanism as you said just in case. I hope you are managing to cope with the sniffing - you poor thing having to go on for so long but if you get a BFP at the end of everything then it will be worth it!!! 

*Tulip * - Glad ET went well. I think we will be testing on the same day  and fingers crossed we both get a BFP!

*Alli * -  on doing so well in your exams. How exciting that your drugs are arriving tomorrow - I think it really gives you a boost as you know it is all starting soon. Good luck I hope it all goes really well for you.

*Samia * - Good luck with the rest of your sniffing, I think it is quite common for this to happen but hope you are not suffering too much with the headaches. Regarding the bubbles, sorry can't help - I don't really understand them myself!

*Carmen * - Hope all is well with you. Bet you can't wait for your 12 week scan

*Sarah * - How are you? I'm so sorry to hear your news. No words can make you feel better I know but am sending a big  to you and your DH

So update from me is that I had EC on Wednesday and was so disappointed as we only had 3 eggs. Then The Bridge rang on Thursday morning to say that one had fertilized but then rang back in the afternoon to say a second one had fertilized too so felt much happier! Had 2 embies put back on Friday so now on the dreaded  I really rested over the weekend, DH looked after me very well and am going to try not to think about it now. Test date is 22 June.

Anyway, that's it from me for now. Will update if anything happens.

Love to anyone I've missed

Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I go back to Queen Mary's on Friday for a debrief. They say I had a chemical pregnancy and that it tried to implant but failed within a few days probably due to chromosomal abnormalities. Apparently it's very common and they think I should go ahead again with the same treatment and I was just unlucky this time (story of my life!).

I'm really questioning whether to stay at the hospital. The main reason I have stayed there is because of Katie. She's just such a rock of support.  However, we're not that keen on the Bridge Centre. I worry that they are always so busy and under staffed.  Also, knowing that the Lister has a success rate which is 10% higher than the Bridge Centre, makes me think we should move there.  Such a difficult decision. There's also the worry about money and Lister could be atleast £2000 more than the Bridge.  Hmmm! Not sure.

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well.

Daf and Tulip - that's great that you'll be testing around the same time!  I hooked up with a few people on the 2WW diary thread and it was really comforting to talk to people who were testing on the same day as me.

Lou - I did a hypnotherapy CD on my last IVF and it was my first BFP (even though it didn't stay). I reckon it's a really good idea.  I do struggle to stay positive as I don't like to 'set myself up for a fall'. By listening to the CD, it helped me stay focus that it could work for me.  I tried to do it every night, but admittedly it was probably about 3 times a week in the end, as you do get bored of it!  The other benefit is it forces you to relax and lie down for 30 mins which can only be good for your body, during this time. The other thing I really rate is accupuncture with a fertility expert - I'm sure that has made a positive difference to my treatment

Bye for now,

Sarah


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello everyone

I am new to this thread as we have just got our first attempt for IVF (ICSI) through on the NHS with Queen Mary's in Roehampton.  We initially had our consultations at Woking, Nuffield and then found out that the waiting list had reduced considerably thankfully.

We attended our first appointment at Queen Mary's last week and I will start the dreaded sniffing on the 26 June.  From reading all your information it sounds like headaches seem the worse side effect.  

I wish you all the best of luck    at whatever stage you all are, we feel like we are joining everyone on the rollercoaster now   

Best wishes

Michelle


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Michelle and welcome to the thread.    The sniffing's not that bad really. Mind you today I was really losing my marbles, somebody asked me something at work, and to remind me I wrote Tues/ Wed on my note pad. Within 5 mins, I had no idea why I'd written it and what it related to.   I told my colleague and she told me why I'd written it, so thank goodness for her! I'm blonde but not normally that blonde!!   She knows why I've lost my marbles so hopefully she'll keep an eye out for my brain storms!! Good luck anyway, look forward to getting to know you, there seem to be quite a few of us at the moment!!

Hi Sarah, I've never really understood what a chemical pg is. I hope you can come to a decision about where you're going next, the Lister is great as you say, my friend had twins after IVF there and she recommended it very highly to me. No doubt they have their very own Katie. As you say though, money is always an issue! I must admit I've not had problems with the Bridge myself, so hope they've sorted themselves out!!

Daffodil, I'm sure so many people have said this to you but it does only take one. It's great that 2 fertilized and you now have 2 on board. I'm keeping everything crossed for you 2ww.... easily the hardest bit of all!! That'd be great if you and Tulip both get BFPs AND twins!!  

Alli, that's great news about your exam, congrats!!   Can I ask you what course it is you're doing as I'm really interested in doing more courses myself to improve my photography. (It needs it believe me!) My hypno cd has not arrived yet, so I'm getting a bit impatient.   It sounds mad but I feel really excited when the drugs arrive, but when DH sees them, it fills him with dread.... that 'here we go again' feeling. Bless him! 

I went for another acupuncture yesterday and felt really chilled for the rest of the day. Had a really nice swim today in my lunch hour. I've got a friend's birthday on the Friday before my EC, and by then I will be wanting to take it easy. Her last birthday do was a seriously alcoholic occasion, and I don't remember how I got home. I had to leave work by lunch time the following day as I was so hungover! I've got to stay sober for this one, I don't know what excuse I'm going to use, because I was going to say I was driving, but this time it's going to be up in London and we're all going on the train! I think I'm going to have to make one glass of wine last all night and pretend I'm topping up!!!  

I have rattled on far too long, love and babydust to everybody!  

Lou
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya all,

Hope you're all well and had a nice week-end.  Ours was nice but messy as we decided to decorate the hallway so I've got dust coming out from everywhere!!  But can't complain as I've been in Dh's back for god knows as long and last week arguments put him in gear!!  

Hi Michelle and welcome and fingers and toes all crossed for you.  Don't worry the sniffing is not bad at all: I think I'm an expert now (been sniffing since the 12th of May), I have a scan on wed to see if I can start stimming.  . xx

Hi Sarah, hope you're feeling a bit better and wishing you and your husband all the best in whatever you decided to do in the future.  I don't know what to say to make you feel better as I know exactly how you feel as I've been through misc myself and no matter what people say, they're not walking in your shoes.  Thinking of you   

Hi Lou, glad to see you got the CD and I think a few people like it too.  I hope I've started a good thing and that all the DHs don't take the mick too much.  ( I know mine did and I was kind of embarrassed to start with!!)    Thanks for the bubbles, I still don't know what they mean or do so I've blown you a few myself to say thank you  How is the sniffing going? I know I can't wait to stop, my head hurts so much on some days!!!   xx

Hi Tulip and Daffodil, lovely to hear the ET went well and I'm keeping everything crossed on 2 BFP from the both of you, will you keep a 2WW diary on FF?  Would love to see how you're both get on   on your       xx

Hi Alli, I bet you can't wait to get going now it's exciting at the same time nerve racking but all worth it in the end, all the best.  I hope my linning has gone down and keep my fingers crossed that is has and we can get going on wed with the stimming!!  It feels like I've been sniffing for ever now!!   xx

Well I think that's me done and hope that I've not forgotten anybody ( sorry and hello if I have), wish me luck for wed will keep you posted, love,

Sam


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well today.  Just had a quick look at the messages and I'm typing this in such a rush because we're off to Kingston with my parents today!

Just to let you know that we had EC yesterday and managed to get 11 eggs!  We are thrilled.
The sperm wasn't that great and the Bridge recommended go all ICSI so that's what we've done.  Waiting for the call now and then we'll know whether tomorrow or Thursday is ET.  

Welcome to all the newbies...you'll love this thread and good luck with your tx.

Lots of love everyone.
R xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Best of luck rosaline!! 11 eggs! fantastic! I hope you are feeling ok and not too sore. Have a great day in Kingston.. I fancy lunch in wagamammas - you've given me an idea!

Daffodil - Eek! c'mon luv, we can do it!! You test the day before me. what are you doing for the 2ww!

Love to everyone.. 



Tulip xx


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi All

Thank you Sam, Bubbles and Roseline and all for the warm welcomes   and also for letting me know that the sniffing is not too bad   I am sure it will be fine, I must start drinking all that water soon to get used to it otherwise I have to go somewhere every five minutes   

That is excellent news Roseline that they managed to collect 11 eggs - hope all goes really really well    good luck for tomorrow !!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Sam   , that is such a long time you have been sniffing, hopefully not for too long now. Goodness knows what I will be like as I forget things all the time already.

I think my husband is really worried that he won;t be able to produce his wrigglies on the day (feels under pressure) - not surprising ! does anyone know if it is possible that your partners can actually do that at Queen Mary'sMary's hospital prior to them taking the eggs to the Bridge Centre or does it have to be at the Bridge  

Michelle x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

You can, but I think it is a risk because you need to keep it at a certain tempterature when transporting it to the clinic and it might need to be within a certain timeframe. I'd ask the nurses at QMH.

Sarah


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi QM Girls

Well finally our NHS funded cycle has come up and I can at last join your board.  I start sniffing on 28th June so I think I'll be cycling with Michelle?

It all seems a bit weird - we had a private cycle at Hammersmith last December where you inject to down reg - as bizarre as it may seem I'm less worried about needles than about sticking something up my nose 3 times a day!!  

Anyway, just wanted to say hi to you all and I look forward to getting to know you in the next few months.

Sarah


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie tonight (oh yeah?)  

Sam, I'm having one of those big headache days, which is why I'm keeping this short tonight! Hope you're not suffering too much! My CD still hasn't arrived,   so have emailed them today! Good luck for tomorrow, hope your lining is nice and thin!  

Roseline, wow 11 eggs, that's brilliant, hoping for lots of lovely embies for you...   

Michelle, my DH worried about that too (amazing what the men worry themselves over  ). I think it's best if he does try and do it the Bridge, the fresher the better, I think you only have 2 hours so if there's any delay with the EC he might feel even more under pressure! My DH thought it was quite funny, he was sent to a room with some nice girlie mags (which he hasn't read in years he says) and he wasn't sure whether the nurses would be impressed if he was quick or if he took his time!!!  

Welcome Sarah! Good luck with shoving things up your nose.... I do it in the loos at work and hope nobody can hear me in case they think I'm snorting something else!!  

Bye for now.... not really a quickie was it... he he

Lou
x


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Girlies,
Thanks for all your messages.
We got the call and of the 11 eggs, 7 were mature enough to fertilize and finally 5 embryos took.
So, we have 5 little babies waiting for us.  We're praying that they all survive and that we get good division.  We're expecting a call before 09h30 tomorrow to see if we're doing ET tomorrow or Thursday.

Michelle, tell your DH not to worry about his sample.  He can do it at home, at QM or at the Bridge.  First choice is the Bridge but if he's not comfortable he can do it at QM and then it can go into the same incubator that carries the eggs (I believe).  My DH was a little nervous but it all worked very well.

Tulip, did you get to Wagamama's?  I love that place.....  Kingston was good but I was totally knacked by the time we left and we were only there for about 2 hrs.  Good luck on the  

Sam, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on.  I'll be thinking of you.

Lou, I hope your headache has settled down.  I didn't really suffer from headaches this time, although I didn't sniff...I injected but I did get them last time.  Just keep drinking water.

Daffodil,  .  Please keep us posted.

Alli, well done on your exam!  Post some piccies for us.

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone.  

Take care and I'll let you know what happens tomorrow.

Love,
R


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya all,

It's a bit late but can't get myself to go to bed as too worried about tomorrow, hope my body has been behaving!

Roseline I'am so so happy for you and your 11 eggs hope you get the phone call you're hoping for tomorrow and that ET goes as planned,all the best     .

Hi Michelle thank you very much for your good luck message and tell DH try not to worry too much as he will have a few choices as Lou explained.But keep positive,        

Hi Lou, god I hope these headaches stop soon cos my head feels like it's about to blow!!  I've been listenning to my CD kind of every night but they said you shouldn't do it before you go to bed but I've been doing the opposite: I listen to it in bed and fall asleep but with a 3 1/2 DD us hard to find half an hour for yourself without:"Mummy can I have?......"  So I guess it's better than not listenning to it at all!!     

Hi SarahTM(cos we've got 2 Sarahs now): Hello and welcome, I've recently joined this thread myself and everybody here is just so lovely and will give you great support so don't hesitate to ask if you want to know anything.  All the best with the sniffing:  I'm an expert: been sniffing since the 12th of May!!    

Hope everybody's fine and will keep you posted, hi to everybody I forgotten, xx

Love, Samxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Sam - really hope you can start stimming soon 

Roseline -  Well done on your embies, keeping all crossed for your 2WW and here hoping for another BFP!   I haven't had a chance to upload the exam pics but have a look at a wedding I did in April:

http://www.magicwebsitedesign.co.uk/julieandpaul/

Lou -  about your DH and the nurses!

SarahTM and Michelle - welcome to the board! I atart sniffing on the 23rd so we'll be cycle buddies 

Sarah Leucine - it's always hard knowing what to do regarding clinics, took me ages to figure out where to go on my first cycle so just decided to go by the stats, but the clinic I was with before was very stressful with daily blood tests and not great on the customer service front, so it's a hard one. There's always a trade-off.

Daffodil and Tulip -  Hope you're keeping sane! 

My drugs arrived yesterday, such a novelty for me to get free drugs! 

Have a nice day!

Alli xx

/links


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

Good luck Alli and Sarah (cycle buddies) with the sniffing - which we all start at a similar time. Thanks Alli for the warm welcome .....I too feel a littel worried about sniffing in the toilets incase people think I have an addiction especially as I work in the HR department whoops   I did tell my manager we are starting to go through IVF - think she is supprtive about it - can never tell but I didn;t want anyone getting suspicious about things. 

Thanks to all re: the information of where DH has to provide a sample - I think I know why he must be nervous, probably my fault as I did say he is only allowed to look at gardening magazines   It sounds as if it is best to do that bit at the Bridge as the safest option. 

Lou - how are you getting on with the accupuncture ? I started having it recently (just trying to go with someone else at the moment) and I really hate needles but must say it is the most relaxing thing I have ever experienced.  I also have found that I have hardly any pain with my monthys now which must be because of the accupuncture.

Roseline - that is fanastic news that you have five embryo's - fingers crossed for you for this morning when you find out the news    

Sam - hope your scan goes really well    

I have read so many books recently about fertility/IVF - a couple of Zita Wests and have got fed up with reading the same things every night so I ordered two books from Amazon which are based on real life stories - one called Baby Roulette regarding a couple I think going through IVF and the other called a Bloke's guide to IVF - written by a man going through IVF with his partner  = both are supposed to be quite funny which is why I ordered them to lighten things up a bit - not sure if anyone else has read these or similar ? 

Have a good day everyone and hope those headaches ease up ! Doesn;t help when it is so humid.
Love

Sorry to waffle on whooops

Michelle
x


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Well, they're in there and hopefully sticking and settling in nicely. 

We had 2, 2cell, grade 2-3 embies transferred today.  This morning 4 of the 5 embryos were still strong and they chose the two best.  We're hoping to be able to freeze the last two and will find out tomorrow. 

The transfer was ok, the first attempt didn't go in and then the dr had to try again and then they went in.  I had such a full bladder and could just about walk to the toilet afterwards.   

Feeling rather tired so have been napping on the couch this afternoon and I plan to take it very easy over the next few days. 

I hope everyone is well, sorry no personals...will come back tomorrow.  

Love,
R xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya everyone,

  Well I won't be stimming on this cycle as the lining of the womb was still too thick and apparently I had 3 follicles of 12 mm last week that are now 18 mm and could double in size if we started stimming.
We now need to wait for next   which could be in 4 to 6 week and then wait for day 21 to have some kind of injection which will cost us an extra £300!!  .  I don't think I've ever wanted to get AF as much as I do today!!
Julie at QM was very good and gave me a big   as I burst into tears at the prospect of having to wait another 9 weeks or so..... I'm just so   and also very   but hey what's another 9 weeks when I had to wait 2 years + to get here  Nevermind, all the best to all of you, I'll stay on here cos I really love it here and will keep you posted, all the luck in the world to all on the  , sorry no personals tonight, lots of love,

Sam   

P.S: Dr Ebtisam is leaving to go back to Saudi Arabia on Friday!!


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Sam - so sorry to hear that   It's so frustrating when your body doesn't co-operate and having to wait is agonising, I know what you feel cos I've had 2 cancelled FET cycles. But I'm sure time will come round before you know it, it's better to wait than have the tx at the wrong time. Hope your little girl keeps you busy so the time flies by!  

Roseline - hope your little embies have snuggled up now!  

Michelle - don't worry too much about the sniffing - you could always say it's for hay fever! I used to sniff on the tube every day in my last cycle as I needed to travel up for daily blood tests and no-one even batted an eyelid!  

Have a nice day everyone!

Love Alli xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Sam - on my first IVF my lining was too thick and they gave me a Prostap injection on day 21. It was much better and worked for me.  I didn't seem to get any headaches either.  Hang in there, 9 weeks will be here in no time.

Sarah


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Queen Mary Girls

This ivf stuff is quite stressful and it is so hard not to be totally obsessive about it. I can not concentrate on anything and am finding work really hard. I admire you Ali for doing an exam and doing so well in it  !! congrats. Congrats Rosaline on having your embryos nicely snuggled in growing lots. 

I have been injecting 1 week. I had a scan yesterday which only showed 9 very small follicles so my dose was increased. I was expecting egg collection on Mon but it is unlikely. I am worried now it will not work out, which I know is a possibility, but trying to keep positive too. I had everything planned out, off work next week so would have a few days to rest after embryo transplantation. I hate being so out of control.

Sorry for being so negative, I know we are all at different stages, sending lots of good vibes to those in there 2ww.
Scan tomorrow at 12 so should no more
getting comfort from these postings

good luck everyone
Rosa


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Sam, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Please take it easy and relax and get your body ready for your treatment over the next 9 weeks.  Use the time well.   .

Rosa, you just relax and take it easy too.  I also had to increase my dosage and there was a threat that I would have to delay EC but all worked out in the end according to plan.  Put your faith in them at QM and you'll be ok.  IVF is very stressful but try and take it in your stride because stress can do nasty things with our bodies.  I know it's easier said than done but do try.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow.


We got a call this morning to say that our last embryo is doing really well and we decided to freeze.  We're really excited because we didn't have any to freeze the last time.

I hope everyone is well and enjoying your Thursday.

Love,
R xxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well. Have been trying not to get too stressed on my 2ww and have also been forcing myself not to log on to Fertility Friends in an effort to stop me thinking about it! Have to say, not getting my dose of FF has been more difficult than worrying about the 2ww . Not much to report from me - have had quite bad AF type pains on and off, am hoping that they aren't AF pains but something else! Anyway, time will tell - will be testing this time next week!!!!

*Sarah * *L* - I hope you are feeling a bit better now. It is a difficult choice to decide whether to change hospitals or not and I do agree with you about The Bridge. The first time I went there it was a nightmare but I have to say that this time I was the only one there (one girl arrived just before I went in for ET) and it was absolutely lovely - everyone was so friendly and helpful so maybe they are trying to change! Maybe you should look at some of the other hospital boards on here and see what they say about their own hospitals. I'm sure you will make the right decision.

*Michelle*- Welcome to the board! Hope all goes well when you start sniffing. Just to go back to your question about where DH does his "thing" I think they do prefer it to be at the Bridge but are ok if he wants to do it at QMH and then put it in the box with the embryos that he takes to the Bridge.

*Lou * - How are you feeling? Hope the headaches are not too bad. Has your CD arrived as yet?

*Samia * - So sorry you're not starting yet, it's so frustrating having to wait - I suppose the only consolation is that we hope it will all be worth it in the end. I can't believe that Ebtisam is leaving, is it permanent or just for a holiday?

*Roseline * - Welcome to the 2ww!!!!! Hope you are not going crazy yet. Great news that you had one embie to freeze this time as well

*Tulip * - How are you feeling? Isn't this 2ww going soooooooooooooooooo slowly!!! Hope you are doing ok. Not long for us to go now! I work at home but actually have not been doing very much but am just trying to keep busy (not sure how, it's so hard not to wonder what your body is doing!!)

*SarahTM * - Welcome to the board. The sniffing is easy so don't worry too much about it. Once you get in to the habit it becomes automatic! I told someone once that it was for hayfever and they believed me but otherwise like Lou said, the ladies loo is always a good place to go to!

*Alli  * - Had a quick peek at the piccies - they are lovely - you must be very talented. Glad your drugs have arrived, not long till you start now!

*Rosa1 * - Welcome to the board. Good luck for your scan today. Try not to worry too much if you have EC delayed, it means you will probably be on Wednesday instead of Monday (this happened to me both times). It is worth the wait as you really want the follies to be a good size. Keep positive and good luck

I hope I haven't missed anyone - there is such a lot going on at the monent on this board (also hope I haven't muddled anyone up, if I have then it is 2ww madness!!!!) Will update everyone when I have more news - only 7 days to go yikes!!!!!!! 

Love to everyone else
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi Daffodil
Cor blimey the 1ww is no upon us - eeeeeekkk!!! I have been through all the emotions already I think! deinal. happy. sad. nervous. impatient. and at the moment dread!!

Hi Everyone.. I hope you are doing ok, 
Sarah - It must be so hard to decide to move - I think I would however after 2 goes of IVF but what do I know. I hope it doesn't have to happen. I have to decide if I go abroad again for go back to QM for a full cycle.. 

Lou - headaches are gone i hope hun. I can't bear this stage - big hugs

Rosa - As Daffodil says - welcome to the 2ww.. lets get 3 in a row yes!!  

Alli - good shots! I am a fellow photographer too! Not weddings yet though. I am relatively newbut mostly families and kids.. website being revised as we type

To everyone - lots of love as usual and its great to have a site like this!

Tulip xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All

Roseline, congrats on getting 2 embies on board, and one in the freezer. Hope you're still taking it easy and keeping your mind occupied!

Sam, I'm really sorry to hear your lining was too thick. Do they know why that happens? Hope the next few weeks go quickly for you and you can try again. Must be so frustrating after so much sniffing....! Oh and I can't believe Ebitsam has left. She did my EC last time and got 6 eggs from 6 follies which was really good, so I was hoping she'd be doing my next one. I'm gutted! She is sooo lovely. I hope nobody else leaves!!!

Alli, I had a look at your pics and they're really great, no wonder you did so well in your exam. Good luck with setting up on your own, you will do well! Have you started sniffing now?

Michelle, I'm really convinced that acupuncture is a help. If nothing else as you say it can be really relaxing. My dr has a heater under her couch so it's nice and warm, and sometimes I find myself almost drifting off. How are you getting on with the books?

Sarah L, how are you? Hope you're making the most of being IVF free for a few months. Are you still looking into other clinics?

Hi Rosa	, I know what you mean, I got totally obsessed last cycle and couldn't concentrate on much. I could not put down my Zita West book, and became an FF junkie. I hope your scan was better yesterday, but like Roseline says don't worry too much if it's delayed a bit. It seems to be very common. Fingers crossed for you.

Daffodil, so you're hanging in there on your 2ww.... I hope your cramps are only a good sign! I hope week 2 is not too scarey! Sending you lots of positive vibes!

Tulip,how are you doing on your 2ww? Are you still in Copenhagen? 

Hope everybody else is okay? 

My hypno cd has finally arrived, and I'm going to try it in a bit before DH gets back from work. Need some peace and quiet, so might do a bit of housework first, then relax! Headaches not too bad at the moment, but roll on Wednesday's scan so I can hopefully start stimming. Seems to be going on forever!!

Bye for now
Love
Lou
x


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hello

My scan on Friday went better but still only have 3 decent size follicles on right, nothing much happening on left. I got Julie to look back at the results of my clomid scans and they all only showed response on the right. I am bit annoyed that I had to work this out for myself, of course I would not be annoyed if I had loads of follicles. Egg collection put off until Wednesday, but finding it hard to be positive with potentially only three eggs for collection. Has anyone else had an experience like this? Yes I have the zita west book too and keep reading it even though it is not telling me anything I don't know. Watched lots of dvds and eating lots protein this weekend. 

All the best to everyone going through the very slow 2ww !! 

must go and have some chocolate, get fed up trying to do everything right

Rosa


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Rosa, 
I know it is frustrating - the same thing happened to me and my EC was delayed from Monday to Wednesday. I only got 3 eggs but was lucky to get two embies. Everyone always says that it is the quality not the quantity so if they are 3 really good eggs that all fertilize then that is better than 10 eggs with none fertilizing (if you know what I mean!) Try to keep positive, you never know what can happen between now and Wednesday. I know one girls who only got one egg and therefore one embie and now has a lovely baby daughter. 
Take care and loads of luck for Wednesday 
Daffodil xxx


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Daffodil, that helps alot, having a scan today so will see how that goes, trying to keep positive.
Rosa


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya all, 

Hope everybody is doing better than the weather!!  I thought it was suppose to be summer soon!!  Did everyone have a nice week-end?  We thought we'd start looking for a new house in our area as our 2 bed maisonette is getting so messy with our stuff!!  Don't know if it is the right thing to do at the moment but it keeps my mind off the IVF business  .  We also went to Brighton for the day yesterday and it was very busy as it was the annual London to Brighton bike ride.  Well the boys did all the cycling we just went by car to give them a ride home!!(tried once but gave up in Horley, crying like a baby as it was so difficult  ).  Anyway just to say that   has arrived yesterday( I thought it would take a little while but hey??) so called QM and Katie made all the appointments for me again: if I remember well I'm having that Prostap injection on day 21  .
Got to go and take DD to ballet so sorry no personals but will try and come back to do some later tonight, hope everyone is ok and specially the   girlies    
Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're all well.  I'm fine and still feeling positive on this  

Sam, glad to hear you're getting your appointments on the go and at least you have something to work towards.  Good luck with the house-hunting.  It's a good thing to take your mind off whatever is going on around you.  I love Brighton but can imagine it must have been hectic yesterday.

Lou, good luck with your scan on Wednesday, let us know how you get on. 

Rosa, it only takes 1!!  Keep thinking positive hun, you'll be fine.  I also only had one side doing more than the other but that's how it happens on a normal cycle.

My parents are still here and leave on Wednesday.  I'm talking to myself all the time so I don't get too upset.  

Take care everyone and speak soon.

Love,
R x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Rosa, hope your scan went well and they can do your EC? Like Daffodil says, it only takes 1, and so long as it's good quality. Kate who posts on here occasionally had just one embie and they were even doubtful whether it was worth putting that back, and now she has Grace. She had her ET in her lunch hour and then went home and had a very hot bath, then read she shouldn't have. Goes to show, you don't have to wrap yourself in cotton wool and deprive yourself of everything! 

Sam, so it's all systems go again now AF has arrived (nevr think you'd be relieved to get that old witch do you!!) 

Roseline, how are you feeling? Are your parents going far away? Do they know about the IVF? You seem very calm on your 2ww!

Not much happening with me since last time. Read a long article in the paper yesterday about IVF and how we are only now finding out how it affects the IVF generation when they are reproducing. It was all quite scarey, saing we don't know how the drugs will affect our IVF offspring in the long term and women are 'risking their lives' to achieve their goal etc etc typical scare mongering, but it did leave me wondering. Anyway, will hopefully catch up tomorrow night after my d/r scan

Sending postive vibes to Tulip and Daffodil

Bye for now
Lou
x


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks you so much for all your supportive comments. I had another scan this am and have 9 good sized follicles, 2 of which may be too big at 24. However I am now so glad that egg collection will be on Friday. I had this week off work which maybe was a good thing, but back to work next week. Has anyone got any opinions on post embryo transfer rest or life going back to normal ? So no baths after ET then ? 

I saw John Travolta in an interview yesterday and he has now joined the list in my jealous head, of very annoying people who say ' we got pregnant on the first month of trying , really suprised it happened so quickly ' ah!! 

Thinking of you all...positive thoughts 

As I am fairly new to this site...what does AF stand for?

Rosa


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Rosa,

AF stands for Aunt Flow (your period)  ,hopes this helps and glad to see your tx is going well, will come back tonight and try and do personals, sorry, lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Rosa,

Good news on your EC for Friday.  Will they do ET on Monday?  Basically it's recommended that you do as little as possible after ET.  Your embies will implant on or around day 5 post fertilization so if you have ET on day 2 then the next 3-4 days are really important for you.  You should really be sitting on the couch watching TV or reading a book .

Can you take more time off next week at all?  If not just try and take it really easy at work...no stress.  Always think positively and carry your embryos proudly.  Tell yourself that you're pregnant and always think happy thoughts.  

Good luck and let us know how you get on. 



Love,
R  

Ps...Hi everyone else...sending loads of


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Roseline - hope your little ones are nice and snug now, glad you are keeping +ve!  

Rosa - welcome and good luck for friday, sounds like you've got lots of nice eggs cooking there!   

Lou - how was your scan? Hope you've been given the go ahead to start stimms!

Sam - looking for a new house will definitely keep you nicely occupied the next few months, very exciting too!

Tulip - nice to meet a fellow photographer, would love to have a look at your website! Keeping all crossed for you!   

Daffodil - same to you, hope you're both keeping sane!   

 to everyone I've missed, this board is getting very busy which is lovely!

I'm doing ok, been quite busy again this week so it's gone quite quickly. Can't believe I'm starting again day after tomorrow, I'm going to go to a dinner dance on friday so will have my last few  . I'm so so hoping this is the time for us, but it's hard to believe it so trying not to think about it too much, I can envisage going very   in a few weeks!  

Take care everyone!

Love Alli xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been around for some time but have been quite busy we are planning to move house and just went to holland.

Alli,
Good to see you are starting again wish you all the luck!

Rosa,
Well done on your follies ! I only had 2 good follies on my last cycle and only 2 eggs and on fertilised.. but we made it!

Lou,
How did your d/r scan go?

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww! 

Hi to everyone else!

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am getting nervous now about egg collection but just so glad it is happening. Ali ,maybe this is your time, I am sure you have had enough of people saying stay positive, but I am still going to say 'stay positive' and have a few glasses of wine at the dinner dance. I would love a glass tonight myself, but I know I can't. This really is one step at a time journey, no matter how much we want to be at the next stage we have to be patient and I am so bad at being patient. I have to ring my cousin tomorrow and say I am too sick to go to her wedding on Sat as it is 4-5 hour drive away, she does not know about the ivf, so will have to say I have food poisioning, I hate lying.

Thinking of you all, can not wait to be in the 2ww group-lots of positive thoughts

Rosa


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Rosa,
All the very best for tomorrow.  Relax and enjoy and think happy thoughts!!!
  

Ali, enjoy the dinner dance and your final drink before starting tx.  

Hi everyone else.  Hope all is well.

I am fine...feeling a little better than yesterday  Still prodding my (.)(.) and knicker watching (sorry if TMI) like mad but hey...that's what you do on the dreaded 2WW.   .

Much love to everyone!

Love,
R xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Roseline, wonder if you're like me and have 2 different coloured pants for different times of the month!!! Hang in there, glad you're staying positive!  

Rosa, good luck tomorrow, thinking of you. Just enjoy the sedation, it's great! Like all the wine you've been depriving yourself of! Don't beat yourself up about your cousin's wedding, sometimes you have to tell a white lie to look after no 1!!  

Carmen, guess you're looking into 'nursery' potential in your house buying!  

Alli, enjoy the dinner dance and have a good blow out before you start!  

Just a quickie, my d/r scan was okay and I started stimming. I saw a new doctor (Ebtisam has now left) and although Ebtisam said I'd be on 5 ampoules, this new doc told me she'd increase me to 6 which is the max.    Was a bit surprised, but guess they know what they're doing, (cost me more money though!!!)  It's been a year since the last cycle, and DH prepared my injections before. Last night he got a bit carried away and we forgot to flick the liquid before filling up the syringe, and so we got a very strong solution, and then had to add some more.... I then jabbed into a small vein and there was blood everywhere, same again tonight! It wasn't quite Dracula revisited but a bit of a surprise after not having that trouble last time!!  

By the way, before I forget, Pri has had a little boy today! Congratulations to her and DH! Both doing well! (Especially after her 30 week scare of early labour!)        

Must go, have rattled on way too long already!!!

Hi to everybody else

Love
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Rosa,

Good luck on your EC today! Its not that scary I never noticed a thing! The most horrible thing I found was always to long wait for my DP to come back.    


Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just wanted to let you know that I got a BFN today, I actually started spotting on Monday and then AF had more or less arrived by Wednesday so deep down I knew it hadn't worked. This is my second IVF and am pretty devestated that it hasn't happened for us this time. Not sure what we will do next. 

Good luck to Tulip testing tomorrow, I really hope you get a BFP

Good luck to everyone else at their different stages - let's get lots of BFP's and maybe it will give me the incentive / energy to try again

Love to all 
Daffodil xxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Daffodil - I'm so sorry to hear that    I also had that spotting last time round so I know how hard it must have been for you. I also know how difficult it is to keep going but I really hope you can try again and make it third time lucky. Be gentle on yourselves  

Love Alli xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Oh hun, I am so so sorry to hear this. I do hope the clinic will be able to help you understand what may have happened and how to move on from this.. 

huge Hugs to you  
Tulip xxxxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

So sorry Daffodil     Thinking of you and your DH
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya everybody,

Daffodil, I'm so sorry to hear your news     and just wish you all the best possible in whatever you decide to do, thinking of your DH and you, lots of love and a big  .    
Carmen, hope your well and that the pregnancy is doing well, when is your 12 week scan?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry don't know what I just did there  

Rosa, fingers crossed that it all went well for EC, let us know how you got on.    

Lou, I felt so much pain reading the story about DH and the injections!! I just hope it doesn't happen to me as I'm so scared of them!!!  for the rest of them   

Tulip,  and fingers crossed for tomorrow, I truly hope you get a BFP,lots of love and   

Roseline, how you doing? Not gone mad yet?   When are you testing?   

 Well,as for me I've decided that as I didn't downreg properly we might as well buy a house   I know you think I'm mad (and I have to admit that I also think so ) I've fallen in love with a 3 bed end of terrace in Worcester Park and I think we're gonna put an offer in after the week-end!! I have also had   and I've got that protap(or something)on the 9th of July to start downregging so please blow me some bubbles and hope for me that it will work!!! They've also upped my dosage for the stimming injections and all this costing a bit more extra!!!  Hope it's all worth it xxx

Hope you are all very well, lots of love,

Sam


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your encouraging words.

Daffodil, so sorry to hear your news, you and your husband are in my prayers and thoughts, hope you find strength to try again.

Good luck Lou with stimming and hope the injection technique improves.

Good luck with your test Tulip fingers crossed.

I got on fine today with egg collection, I felt spaced out after the iv fentanyl even before I had the sedation , which I found rather pleasant. I did not feel a thing. We got 8 eggs, so I am very pleased and hears hoping they are at this moment getting to know my husbands little swimmers in their wee petri dish/ test tube or whatever they use.....it is all so clinical !! Just resting now watching dvds( recommend In America )

Roseline, have you 1 more week to wait or is it less? 

good luck to everyone at all our different stages

Rosa


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

We did it!!!! After 2.5 years and our first IVF we did it!!!

Oh my god!!!! It's amazing and i can't stop smiling.. Really us?? are you sure but we have waited a long time?? I can't believe its our turn!

We're due 1st March... and I just can't believe it. No real symptoms apart from cramps that are EXACTLY like AF cramps. boobs sore but thats from the extra progesterone I thought.. 

Thank you all for being soooo lovely and looking after me on FF. I so needed your help and support. Especially my lovely cycle buddy Mother Hen. I am watching out for yours on monday. You have to come with me to March!!!

  

My lovely daffodil - I am so so sorry, I wanted you to join me so much.. 

Thank you lovelies - all of you..


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning all... yay thank goodness it's finally the weekend...!  (DH is at work though, poor boy, his doesn't start til 1pm  )

Daffodil, I hope you're coping and you and your DH find the strength to move on. It's never easy is it. Thinking of you both.  

Sam, don't worry about the injections. Katie or Julie will show you your first one. I think DH and I were just being a bit careless this time, a case of been there done it. DH was racing ahead as usual, bless him!  First time we did it, it took us about half an hour! Now it's down to about 5 mins, so you def get used to it. With the injector pen you can't go wrong and it doesn't really hurt! x Yay, roll on 9th July. Good luck with the house hunting.... have blown you some bubbles!!!

Rosa, well done on 8 eggs, very good result!! Hope they're all doing their stuff!! Waiting for that call is like waiting for Xmas!!!  

OMG Tulip!!! Fantastic, congratulations!!     
All those warm cakes in Denmark did the job!! Take good care of yourself! 

Alli, where did you do your recent photography course, as am interested myself.

Roseline, good luck for your test, lets have another BFP!!!      

I tried out my hypnotherapy cd this morning, then had a lovely long shower and a bit of pampering. I'm now so chilled I can't muster up the energy to do housework!!  
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Must go and make the effort! Bye for now and have a good weekend all!

Love
Lou
x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Tulip -  Really happy for you, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!  

Lou - good start to the morning - the housework can wait!  My course was with Barrett and Coe in Norwich (bit far I know!), it was a really good course although not cheap. You can have a look on their website:

http://www.barrettandcoe.co.uk/

PM me if you have any questions about it!

Rosa - 8 eggs is fab, well done! Keeping all crossed that your husband's  do the trick! 

Sam - hope your offer gets accepted, good luck! We've been trying to sell our house for a few months now with no luck yet, but am hoping we get an offer soon.

Hi to everyone else and big congrats to Pri!!!

Well last night was nice, had fun dressing up  but I think I drank some dodgy wine, it tasted very cheap and nasty and I shouldn't have really drank it. Started to feel quite unwell towards the end of the evening and still not feeling too great so think I'm going to have to nip out and get some peptobismol. All on my lonesome today cos DH is playing cricket so think I'm going to watch some girly movies, decided to start the sniffing tonight when I hopefully feel a bit better.

Have a lovely weekend!

Love Alli xx

/links


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've not been around lately.....just resting up since the folks left on Wednesday.

Daffodil...so sorry to hear you news.  Please take care of yourself and your DH and allow yourselves time to grieve!    to both of you.  Take your time to decide what to do next.

Sami, best of luck with the house-hunting!  A perfect project to take your mind off the whole IVF thing.  When we moved into the house we're in we fell pregnant totally naturally when we were most stressed trying to offer on this house and sell our flat.  Sadly we m/c at 6 weeks...but it just shows you what can happen!  Good luck with the down-regging...at least you know what to expect now. 


Lou, I thought it was only me who had knickers for different times of the month.  Normally too scared to wear the pretty white ones around this time but I'm willing them to stay white!!!    Hoe you're still feeling relaxed  

Rosa, well done on the 8 eggies.  How did they get on with the  ?


Huge   Tulip!  You must be so excited.  Enjoy this time and remember to listen to your body and take it easy! Happy pregnancy!  


Alli, I hope you're feeling better.  Nothing worse than the morning after the night before spent drinking dodgy wine .

Well, I'm still going with the positive thoughts.  I don't know how because I'm really starting to get scared.  We test on Wednesday unless something happens before then.  Not feeling any symptoms whatsoever....except sore (.)(.) which is normal for me around AF time.  I do want to know and I also don't want to know because at this stage ignorance is bliss!  Anyway, not long to go now.  I'll keep you posted.

Hope everyone is doing well.  How miserable is this weather!

Speak soon.

Love, 
R


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

TULIP:  Congratulations on your  you must be on cloud 9, I'm so happy for you  and hope we get a lot more of them very soon. Try and take it easy if you can and let DH do all the running around for you: it only lasts 9 months so make the most of it. . 

Lou, thank you very much for the bubbles ( I still don't know what they do but I like to see the number going up!!  Can't wait for the 9th of July but I think we will put an offer on that house on Monday(if I get my way ) and I'm a bit panicking with all the expenses now and wonder if we are doing the right thing!!! (Have blown you some bubbles too  )

Alli, I hope the offer we will put gets accepted so we can put our flat on the market on monday as well and hope for a short chain as the one we'll be buying (hopefully) is going somewhere empty, I also hope you get an offer for yours soon. Have you seen a house you like yet? Good luck with the sniffing and hope you don't get too many headaches.

Roseline, the weather is , I got off work an hour early today to be met by torrential rain outside!! Couldn't believe we just started summer!!!  It can only get better. My fingers and toes are crossed ready for Wednesday, will be thinking of you , stay positive   . 

Rosa, hope dh  get very friendly with your embies and that we get another BFP very soon, 

Well, nothing new with us apart that we're taking to show that house to our in-laws hoping they like it too and push my dh to buy  ,will keep you posted. DH took DD to his tennis club today so she could meet H Dementieva and take a little tennis lesson. Don't ask  she's only 3 and hasn't got a clue who she is!!

Anyway, hope you're all well and wishing everybody all the best  

Sam


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,
Unfortnately we're out of the race again!  AF arrived last night and although I haven't tested yet, I'm pretty sure it's all over.  I know my body.
Anyway, I'll probably be lurking but won't be around for a little while.
Take care,
Love, 
R x


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Oh rosaline  I am so sorry to hear that - its so blo*dy unfair...   I know its wrong to say but I do hope you are wrong.. 

Huge hugs to you and your DH... xxxxxx  

Samia - thanks hun! its not sinking in. I have the 6ww dread now. I just hope i can get through the next few weeks to start feeling confident it might stick. good luck with house hunting!

Alli - good luck with the stimming.. 

Rosa - I hope things are happening downstairs!!

Best of luck everyone. 

Off to the clinic tomorrow to meet QM guys to get my HCG blood test to check my BFP.. 

love, Tulip xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Rosaline so sorry hun that it seems to be over again.Life is very cruel sometimes. Thinking of you and your DH.
xxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Roseline,

I hope you're wrong....I can't imagine how you must feel but bear in mind a lot of people do bleed during pregnancy(some people even get a regular AF) My fingers are crossed, lot of love and  

Sam


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Roseline

So sorry to hear this    Keeping all crossed that it's not AF    

Take good care of yourself

Love Alli xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Had my day 6 scan today, and am only likely to have 3 follies. I had a big one on one side but was told it had grown too quickly so was unlikely to have an egg, and then two teeny ones, on the other side I had 3 follies that would probably be okay. I'm on the top dose of amps so feel  really disappointed, and no idea why I'm not stimming more.   I know it's early days but I can't help worrying about it and thinking if this doesn't work, it won't be worth doing another cycle if I'm just not responding to the drugs as well as I should. They said my FSH was fine, so what's the problem, so they just said it's probably my age! 39 and over the hill!! 
Sorry for the me post, feeling a bit fed up!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Here's a few bubbles and   to make you feel better, don't worry about the number of follies you have right now things do change all the time and what you really need is just one good egg, so keep chin up and hope you feel better.  Stay   
Lots of love and a big  .

Sam  

P.S: hope everybody is ok, our flat is now on the market, we've put an offer on the house I like but was turned down so we'll have to up it tomorrow!!


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Lou - hope you are ok, try not to worry about the number of follies (although I know it's hard), at the end of the day it's all about quality rather than quantity. Keeping everything crossed for you, and hoping your follies grow big and strong     Keep doing your hypnotherapy CD and take it easy.  

Sam - hope your new offer gets accepted   We had a promising viewing last week but looks like they're not interested anymore   I hate estate agents!  

Tulip - hope you got some good HCG results yesterday   

Roseline -  

Sniffing not too bad so far but early days yet, at least sinuses not flared up too bad yet. 

Have a nice day

Love Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya everybody,

Just a quick one to say that we've now put another offer  on that house and waiting and praying the woman who is selling will say yes!!  I haven't got much more fingernails left to bite and finding it hard to give up the naughty ciggies!!! 

Alli: have you tried to put your house on a private market without an estate agents? A colleague of mine sold her house through a website, put some pictures and details on with contact and did all the viewing herself!!  And then she did some leaflets (about 50) and put them through people's letter box in the area she wanted to move to!!  How clever and she didn't have to pay the estate agents fees and neither did the people she's buying from!!!  
If you want the website just pm me and I will let you know.

Lou hope you're feeling a lot better today and just chilling to try and make this follies grow.  

Hope everybody else is good, take care and lots of love

Sam


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Rosaline--so so sorry to hear your bad news, I know there is nothing I can say to comfort you. Be kind to yourself.

Lou, when my follicles were slow to grow on the left side ( which did upset me ), a doctor told me that there might be less of a blood supply to the left ovary and it takes longer for the drug to get to it. May be all you need is some time for the drugs to get in there and do there work, thinking of you.

Good luck with the ongoing house selling hunting Lou and Sam

Carmen ,do you have to go to Queen Mary for pregnancy  blood test, I assumed I would just do a urine test at home.

Congrats Tulip !! you must be over the moon

I had 8 eggs collected on Fri and was so restless on Sat waiting for the call. I was very emotional  "lying" to my cousin that I could not go to her wedding, but I had lots of texts from all the other cousins at it, so that helped. I got my phonecall on Sat at 4pm. Only 2 eggs fertilized, 1 was immature. The other eggs and sperm were good quality so we don't know why they did not get together. So I had 2 embryos transferred on Sun. My husband was bit tense in the room so I let him wait outside for the procedure. I was a bit suprised that they said to go straight away after the transfer, I was afraid they would fall out...which I am sure they won't,it just seemed quick to be walking around. I had acupuncture Sun evening with Janetta, she is lovely. Then my mum has come to attend to me, even though I feel fine. I went back to work today, but have the luxury of getting home at lunch time for a lie down.

So now I am a meber of the 2ww gang.
good luck to all
Rosa


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well I'm feeling a lot more upbeat now that it's a few weeks since my biochemical pregnancy. Luckily my hormone levels came down to normal very quickly and I haven't needed a D&C.  I'm having a full debrief next Monday and have arranged to see Rowena who did my initial operations.  The plan is to try again in September, so just need my periods to come quickly so I can start.

Rosa - Great news that you have two embies on board!  Janetta (accupuncturist) is so fantastic. I think I'm right in thinking you mean Janetta from Cobham?  

Ali - Hope the sniffing is going OK and not giving you too many headaches

Sam - only a week and abit until the prostap injection, then things will feel like they are moving a lot quicker

Lou - just keep remembering it only takes one embryo. Quality not quantity

Roseline and Daffodil - I really feel for you both. IVF is such a long and cruel journey sometimes.  I hope you can both hang in there and keep fighting as sometimes it's just a case of trying lots of times (that's what I tell myself)

Tulip - amazing news that you got a BFP!! Has it sung in yet?  I'd be interested to know about your Zita West nutrition plan. I was thinking of going although it is quite expensive and they said that I can't go as a pair with my DH. We would have to do seperate consultations. Did you get a lot out of the sessions there?

Bye for now.

Sarah x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sam, thanks for your messages last night, and the bubbles, whatever they are! Blew some for you too!! I hope the offer on that house was accepted! You need to save your fingernails for the 2ww!  

Alli, I do keep saying quality not quantity so hopefully it will eventually sink in. Feeling a bit more positive today, but starting to dread the scan tomorrow, which I normally look forward to... By the way, on the bubble subject, wow 1000?!! Very impressed!!  

Rosa, I was paranoid my embies would fall out. Some clinics seem to let you lie down for half an hour afterwards, but the Bridge and QM insisted it makes no difference, but it does feel a bit strange though! Great that at least you have got 2 on board now, in spite of your disappointment at only getting 2 fertilised out of 8. With your acupuncture, what did she focus on? I had a nifty little device on Sunday that was meant to stimulate the ovaries by a pulsating electric current. It felt lovely, but so far it's apparently not working!! Hey ho! Thinking of you on your 2ww..... enjoy being spoilt and pampered by your mum! That's what they're best at!!  

Sarah, good to hear you sounding so positive. Good luck with the debrief on Monday!!  

Anyway, must go! 

Love
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

So much seem to happen here these days!

Firstly I am so sorry to hear the bad news of Roseline and Daffodil I know what it is to have failed cycles and it so cruel   

Rosa1 
I just did a test at home called QMH and they booked me in for a scan. I never had a bloodtest. Maybe its because I had so many bloodtest already.. they didn't want to see me again  

Lou
I only had 3 follies as well and only 2 eggies and only 1 fertilised proper! But look where it got me. I know it is easy to say 
because I was really stressed as well but I really hope for you it is your turn now!   

Tulip
Congratulations!!! You must be so happy.. but probably still hard to believe! I still can't believe it sometimes that it worked for us. Until I feel nauseous again and then I think yesss our little one is still there!  

Samia
Good luck with the house buying! We also just bought a new house.


Hi to everyone else  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I hope you're all well!  Well, today was test day and GUESS WHAT..........it's  .
I just can't believe it.  We truly thought it was all over for us this weekend when AF arrived (which has stopped today) and I only did the test this morning because DH insisted.  I honestly never thought we would get this result!
Can you believe it?  I can't stop shaking.
We did a normal clear-blue test and it was very faint so I had to go to boots and get the digital one because I had to know for sure...and it spells it out for me!  I called QM and they don't want to see me until 20 July for a scan.  They're happy that the pee-stick is correct...I wish I was as confident as they are!  

Thank you all so much for your kind words and encouragement throughout this scary time.  

Lots of love and   ,
R xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya everyone,

Rosaline:        
 on your   I'm so so happy for you.  I bet you must be in a state of shock  .
Well it is so lovely to have good news.

We've been told by estate agent that our offer won't be accepted until we've got a buyer for our maisonette!!   I'm just so annoyed that nothing seems to go smoothly for us!!   Well we'll just have to keep our fingers crossed that no one in a better buying position than us comes along and snap that house we want!! 

Hope everybody is well, love,

Sam


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Fabulous news Rosaline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had 2 secs to post so I had to say congratulations. What a weekend huh!??!!!  

Tulip xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG Rosaline, what a turnaround! That's brilliant news, there I was thinking it was all over for you......Well done!       

Sam -arrggh estate agents!! I hope you find a buyer quickly!!!    

Well I had my scan today, and Julie was really struggling to even find my left ovary   (I had 3 follies on that side before) she was digging around with the dildo cam like she was mining for gold.   She even asked me if I could go and have a pee to see if that made a difference, which it did a bit. Anyway after about 20 minutes she decided I had 4 follies, but she couldn't measure any of them!   I don't know if it was the scanner or what but it just wasn't happening today! Left feeling quite stressed again. She said it will probably be okay,(probably? ) but they will just postpone the EC and keep me stimming longer, which is fine I'd rather do that, but it did leave me wondering if they're going to turn round to me on Friday and abandon the cycle!   I got home and wanted to cry my eyes out, it's such a roller coaster (I haven't but I just know when DH comes in shortly I probably will!)

ARGH! I find myself telling everybody else to be positive and it'll all be okay, but I'm just not so good at telling myself!

Hello to everybody else out there, hope you're all okay. Carmen, when's your next scan? 

Anyway, I'm going now as DH is back soon, I can feel a big hug coming on. 

Lots of love
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rosaline,
Congratulations honey! Another  Brilliant! Take it easy, don't do too much!

Lou,
I am so sorry that your follies don't want to show themself! Here is a little follie dance hopes it does the trick for you x

[fly]      *GROW FOLLIES GROW*    [/fly]

Well my next scan.. long story. Because we planned to have moved by now I thought I would all do this in High Wycombe. However with all these 'standard' home buying delays we are still in our old home. So last week I went to the doctors who had a bit of a go at me for leaving it so long  . Then I went to Kingston hospital.. but they had faxed my referral letter back to the doctors as they where completely booked. So when I rang the doctor I had to find another hospital. Call St George but they needed the referral from my doctors aaagh called the doctors again and they would fax my referral letter. After a week of hearing nothing at all I called the doctor again today. And well they told me I had to ring the hospital myself for an appointment. So I called and finally got my scan booked but they gave me a hard time as well because all me dates are a bit messed up and they didn't know when I would be 12 weeks. I said I know exactly when I am 12 weeks because of the IVF still they didn't believe me and told me they would ring me back! But got my appointment now.. Antinatal one this Friday and the scan is on the 5th of July. Looking forward to it 

Hi to everyone else 

Take care,
Carmen


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Kinda of good news the estate agent called at 5.45pm and asked if a couple could come and see the flat??  I was a bit taken by surprise but as we are very keen to buy that house we've seen: I said yeah of course what time? 6.30 ok with you he said? Oh my God I'm then running around like a headless chicken tidying and putting things away. DD is in the bath and keeps on calling for me and I'm going .
Anyway, they've come and seen and now we just have to wait and see(everything crossed)

Lou is more bubbles coming your way and a massive , I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much and as I've said before it's quality not quantity, keep  and try to think you *WILL BE PREGNANT* lots of love and loads of 

Carmen, I can't believe this medical people sometimes: you've just been through IVF so you KNOW when you got pregnant and they are still argueing with you!!  Well can you say?? Where is High Wycombe (sorry I'm french)? Where are you living right now? All the best for your 12 week scan, lots of love 

Alli, how is the sniffing doing? Not getting bad headaches I hope

All the best to everybody else I haven't mentioned,

Love,

Sam


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Roseline - that's wonderful!!!!       Hope it all goes well, guess you don't know your body that well after all!    Brilliant!!

Sam - keep all crossed for you! I've given up on the selling for now cos don't want to get stressed - if nothing happens the next 6 weeks we might consider selling it ourselves like you suggested. No headaches yet   Still early days, they normally start round day 10 for me, sinuses starting to play up a little but otherwise feeling fine  

Carmen - it's funny when they don't believe you about the dates, I had the same,they are a little clueless!  

Lou - hang in there hun, it's not easy butI'm willing your follies on! Go follies!!   

Time for bed me thinks!   

Night night everyone!

Love Alli xx


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Rosaline

BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS !!! I am so so pleased for you. Now just spend the time between now and your scan being extra good to yourself, relaxing, eating well, and feeling PREGNANT. 

Rosa


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Thank you all sooooooo much for your lovely messages. I'm definately feeling a lot better now and don't know how I would have coped without Fertility Friends!!! I had my follow up appointment at QMH on Tuesday and looks like I have more endometriosis which may have to come out and will probably have that done in about 6 months and then have decided I will have one more IVF go after that. I'm going to try and concentrate on something else for the next few months - IF seems to have taken over my life recently which I'm sure isn't very healthy! Anyway, I'll definately be keeping up with what is going on here and hoping that everyone eventually gets BFP's

*Tulip * - Congratulations, am so happy for you. I had a feeling you would get a BFP (not sure why) but didn't want to say anything just in case!!!!!

*Roseline * - OMG Congratulations to you too!!! They do say that IVF is a rollercoaster but what a massive one it's been for you. Am so happy too - it just shows that you can never be sure that it's over (in fact I never tested on my test day as I was sure it was a BFN so am now wondering maybe I should just in case - could you imagine!!!!!!)

*Lou * - On my first IVF they couldn't find my right ovary and it turned out it had moved over next to the left one and they called it "kissing ovaries" which are quite common. Both IVF's I have had one ovary that has done what it is supposed to and the other one has certainly taken it's time to produce any follies. Sending loads and loads of luck to you and hope you get a late growth spurt (but as everyone always says..... it only takes one!)

*Samia * - Good luck with the house selling - I think that's as stressful as IVF!!!

*Carmen * - What a saga to get your appointment!!! I hope you are feeling ok, I can't believe that you are almost at the 12 week mark

Must go now but want to send big  to everyone else and thanks so much to all of you again for supporting me. Who knows, maybe between now and my next IVF we might get a natural BFP!!!!

Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

OMG the couple who came yesterday have put an offer on our flat today  Blimey it's all going a bit quick!!  The offer was good but we're sure we can get more so we'll wait a bit longer:it's only been on the market for 3 days today!!

Daffodil, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better all the best of luck in the near future, and don't give hope I had a BFP just before I was due to start IVF investigations so always keep trying   lots of love and  

Hope everyone is well, love,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,

A quick update: we turned down one offer from the couple who came yesterday and 30 minutes later they call back to see if they could come back with his dad to see our place again!!  Dad is a builder so I hope he didn't see anything we can't!!   Surely that's a good sign if they came again, oh well, I'm excited so sorry about me going on  .

Love 
Sam


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Samia, it all sounds good -   I hope you "get an offer you can't refuse"!!!!!!!
Daffodil x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone
Well I have been following what is going on but just not so brilliant at the replies !
Had to pop in though and say a few quick comments.
Lou - I am following your progress and am sure that it will all work out for you and you will get to EC / ET Stage but understand how you must be feeling right now as when it does not go to plan it just throws you into orbit.  Have been meaning to say that when I had my scans they wrote off my left ovary as was not much action at all and it did take Katie quite a while each time to find any follies and I remember lying there holding my breath for what seemed an eternity.  So hang on in there as you have a bit more time now to keep them growing !!  
Roseline - what a surprise for you ! Congratulations.  It must be pretty hard to comprehend you have a BFP when you have convinced yourself of a BFN.
Samia - good luck with the house offers and hope you get what you want !
Tulip - congratulations to you as well - you must have a lovely smile on your face.
Daffodil - Lots and lots of hugs to you !  It is just so sad to read posts about BFN as you just feel for everyone, especially when most of us have spent years looking at negative pregnancy tests !!!  You sound pretty up beat in your last post so good on you and hoping you get a natural BFP surprise.
Carmen - great to hear things are going along well but hope you manage to sort out the hospital scans etc !
Right better go again but Hi to anyone else I have missed.
Lots of love
Kate
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Well it is good news regarding the house buying/selling(if only everything was as easy!!!!)    but as I've just a drink( I haven't had one of them since the middle of December): I'm not fit to write right now: whatever happen from now I'm happy(until next time anyway )

Just to say hello to Katie and thanks for your message,

Love 

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning all! Weekend again finally...!  

Carmen, what a mare about your scans, and I'm amazed they were not prepared to believe you about your dates   ,.... hellooooo! It's not hard to get it wrong when you've had IVF! I look forward to your update after 5th July!!  

Sam, glad everything seems to be happening for you on the house front!! You deserve a drink after all of that! How was your head this morning?   I had a cheeky glass of wine with Sunday dinner last weekend and felt seriously guilty afterwards, because I'd promised myself I wouldn't have any at all during my cycle, but then I said what harm can one do. I definitely won't in my 2ww. Mind you I'm cheap to run now because it went to my head and I only needed one!!  

Alli glad you're still okay on the sniffing front. When's your d/r scan?  

Daffodil, like Kate said, good to hear you sounding so upbeat. Enjoy letting yourself get back to normality and have a break from it all. Do all the things we deprive ourself of when ttc, and here's hoping you get your au naturel BFP while you wait! Interesting what you said about the kissing ovaries. I saw Julie again yesterday and she was still struggling to find my ovary, I asked her about the kissing ovaries and she says it's quite common but usually when you have a lot of follies, which I havent, but thankfully she found mine eventually! Take care and keep us posted! 

Kate, good to hear from you. Hope Grace is thriving, look forward to hearing more when you have more time! Sorry we didn't get a chance to speak the other day, I don't know why it's just been so manic again at work, I don't like to ring in the evening in case you're putting Grace to bed or cooking or whatever. Never mind, catch up soon!!  

Well as I said I had my scan yesterday and Julie was again digging for gold! When she finally found the ovary she 'pounced' on it and I nearly went through the roof, but I didn't mind cos I was starting to worry I'd somehow ovulated and they'd gone! Anyway, I have 4 on the left, and one big on the right (which they think won't have an egg as it grew too quickly), and they want me to keep going until Wednesday at least. Thankfully she reassured me it wasn't going to be a cancelled cycle, which I was pooing myself about after Wednesday. I had to shell out for more suprecur and more menopur and I'm currently waiting in for the delivery man. This is going to be one expensive baby if it happens, we're not going to be able to afford to bring it up, will have to sell it!! (or a kidney!!)  

We went out to the Blue Elephant in Fulham last night for a friend's birthday, with about 30 of us. DH and I were on the mineral water, which felt really strange, but fortunately nobody commented when we told them DH works Sat am and we have to be up at 6, so we wanted a clear head! It was a really nice night though. The thai green curry was HOT!!  DH was talking about putting the loo roll in the fridge...

Hi to everybody else out there, hope the weather doesn't spoil your weekends too much. I need a bbq... this is not right it's nearly July!!!  

Bye for now

Love Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

First of all a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Roseline        

I am sooooooo sorry for being away 4 ages... please please forgive me

Hope u are all doing well..

Well we had a gorgeous little boy last Thursday at 12.24pm weighing 7lbs 4oz...  (Can u believe I went a day over after having contractions for almost 8 weeks)
We named him Kai Milan Patel... Kai meaning 'Rejoice' and Milan meaning 'To bring together'
I know its no excuse but have just been making the most of our time with him since we came home.. I cant belive I am finally a mummy...
Labour was ok... 13 hours.. a good few stitches but all worth it...
He is a good content baby, lets just hope it lasts

I promise to get DH to upload a picture for u all to see soon...

Pri..xx


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Congratulations Pri on the birth of your baby, you must be thrilled.

I am now on day7 on the 2ww and have a question which may sound silly. I sit ok to have your hair dyed? some one mentioned to me that maybe the chemicals could get absorbed through your hair....any one any thoughts

Rosa


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Pri
Congratulations!!! Hope everything is going great with you and the baby!


Rosa
I have heard it is not good to do dye your hair. Since I have started I haven't dyed my hair at all. If I where you I would just wait at least till the 2ww are over, after that, if it is a BFP you can always call QMH and ask them!

Have to go now.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Pri -     Congratulations and lovely name! Enjoy!

Rosa - I think its perhaps best to wait until you know for sure, I avoided colouring my hair when I was pg but there are various trains of thought on the matter, hard to know for sure that the chemicals will do any harm. Good luck for rest of 2WW!  

Lou - I'm really glad your cycle is still going ahead, keeping all crossed for you this week!   

Sam  - well done, really jealous of how easy it was for you to sell!  

Hi to everyone else, better go and shower! Still no headaches, now on day 10 of sniffing, hope it carries on this way! Keeping very busy - done three photoshoots this past week - a pet one, a baby one and a family one!! All come out great! I'm trying to get my website together at the minute. I have my portrait exam this coming weekend so I'm glad it will be out of the way before I start stimming, scan not till wednesday of next week.

Better go!

Love Alli xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Alli sounds like the photography is keeping you busy!!! Good luck with the portrait exam and getting your website together. I had a look at the site for where you're taking your exams, looks really good but a bit far for me. 

Rosa, I'd avoid the chemicals for now, but speak to QM, they're happy to answer any queries, no matter how trivial they seem. Keeping it all crossed for you!!!     

Pri, so good to hear from you, and I love your little boy's name, it's really lovely to have an actual meaning for it! Can't wait to see the pics. I've sent you a pm. Hey don't apologise for not being in touch, you've had more important things on your mind!  

Hi to everybody else!

Well I had my scan with Katie this morning, and she didn't need to excavate to find my ovaries thankfully. After all my worrying, it looks like I have 5 big juicy ones on the left, and 1 big on the right plus 2-3 smaller ones that might be big enough. On Friday I woke up with a really stiff lower back, I've definitely strained something, and it's killing me, I can hardly stand upright, feel like a right wally!   I really don't want to be having lower back pain right now!
Interesting though I had an acupuncture yesterday and she put an electric acupressure pad thing on my ovaries to help stimulate them, and when I mentioned it to Katie she started telling me off and how I shouldn't be doing these things, they've had cycles cancelled because people overstimulate as a result of acupuncture. she said it's not they're against acupuncture, but it has to be really well regulated and controlled. She thought what I had was a bit overboard!! Whooops! At least she says I can take pain killers for my back!!

Ah well, EC is booked for 10am Wednesday, I'm looking forward to my last intake of drugs tonight! That sharps box is almost overflowing!!

Bye for now anyway, will keep you posted

Lots of love 
Lou


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Lou - I nearly got in trouble with Katie too for the acupuncture! I think as long as they don't try to stimulate your ovaries whilst your'e on the drugs, then it's ok. The treatment then should be to keep you calm and relaxed.

I had my debrief today since my biochemical pregnancy. They think I should try ICSI. My DH's sperm is fine but on both IVFs, quite a few of my embryos fertilised with more than one sperm, making them abnormal and not useable. They think this could be an option, although I am worried about missing out on the 'natural selection' process that goes with straight IVF, as atleast the strongest sperm pick the egg to go for...who knows!!

Rosa - hope 2ww is going OK.

Bye for now.

Sarah


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody,

Well, we've got good news on the house selling side of things: Our offer on the house we want was accepted before the weekend     and then the couple who came twice last week put another offer on Friday and we finally accepted it today   so it's all system go now and I'm very happy but also quite scared as I think it's all gone a bit quick: on the market last Tuesday and "sold" by the following Monday!!    I'm sure something's gonna go wrong somewhere along the way   Anyway, anyone knows of a good(cheapish) solicitor in the Worcester Park area?

Rosa,   and as already said, I don't think colouring your hair is good but hey just ask the experts at QM.  

Pri,    enjoy him as much as possible as they grow so quickly it's unbelievable  . And 13 hours labour?  How lucky... 

Alli, glad to see the sniffing is going well, and as I said earlier something's bound to go wrong but keep your fingers crossed for us  

Lou, I'm sure the bubbles did the trick so here's a few more for Wednesday and   `xx

Sarah, I'm happy to hear you're OK, hope you don't mind me asking but what is a biochemical pregnancy? (Still very new to the IVF thing, sorry)   

Hope Tulip and Roseline are doing OK and hello to anyone I may have missed,

Lots of love,

Sam xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Sam - a biochemical pregnancy is basically an early miscarriage, when it happens before 6 weeks and before a heartbeat has been detected.  I got a positive test the day before my period was due (13 days from ET) and then three days later, the result turned negative.  Apparently they are common in all pregnancies but as most people don't test until atleast a few days after their period was due, they think their period was just a bit late and not that they were actually pregnant in the first place.  At the time I was doing a 2WW IVF diary and out of the 10 girls testing around the same time as me, 5 ended up with biochemical pregnancies.  I wasn't aware that this could happen back then and it's certainly made me a bit more scared of the first 12 weeks if I do get another BFP.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Thanks for that, I now know a bit more about IVF and I'm sure as you said that a lot of people don't know they are pregnant for a couple of days and then miscarry  .
Hope you are well,
Love 

Sam


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Lou - Good luck for tomorrow hun, sorry I sent u a reply to your PM before i read these posts...
Sounds like u got a good few juicy ones there - hope all goes well...

Samia - Congrats on the house - thast great news adn so quick !!

Alli - Glad the stimming is going well

Sarah - If you go for ICSI when would u start

Carmen - How are u keeping?

Hope everyone else is ok... well I am really enjoying motherhood - I couldnt ask for more of an angel baby - he really is soooo good.. Just hope he stays that way    Havent taken him out yet - weather's been so miserable.. looking forward to getting him in his pram soon...

Pri..xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Just a quick uptade from me regarding the house business: well, the sold sign is up outside already  
The new mortgage has been approved and waiting for the solicitor's papers to come through the post tomorrow and not looking forward to having to fill all of these in  .  Still am very happy that so far it's going smoothly (all be it a bit quick).

Pri: motherood is something so special and I hope that all the girls on here get their   very soon so they can enjoy it as well. 

Hope everybody is doing well

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while.

Samia, fantastic news on the sale of your flat and the accepted offer!  It is really happening fast but that's the best way.  Happy planning!  

Pri, congrats on the birth of your little bundle.  

Well, I've got some bad news.  I started bleeding last night and it's still on-going today.  I spoke to Nick and he said it's not good news but just to monitor it and see what happens.  Anyway, I pretty much know what to expect as I've had a miscarriage before but it doesn't make it any easier.  I guess it would still be classified as a biochemical pregnancy as it's still so early.

I hope you're all well and taking it easy.

Lots of love,
R xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Sarah.Glad it wasn't just me that got a telling off about the acupuncture!!   I am interested to hear about your eggs being fertilised by more than one sperm, how fascinating, didn't think it was possible. At least ICSI will stop that happening. 

Sam thanks for the bubbles, I sent you some for your house offer! Yey it's all happening really quick!! They don't hang around with the sold signs! Let's hope it all runs smoothly so you have nothing to worry about during your next cycle - you must be paranoid it's all going too well I know I would be!! 

Pri, thanks for the pm. get that DH of yours to post a piccie, we're all dying to see!!  

Roseline, just seen your post, oh I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you and your dh hun. xxx   Nothing I say will make it better I know, but look after yourselves. x

Will try and update you tomorrow pm if I'm awake! Looking forward to that lovely sedative!!

Love
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Rosaline,
I am so sorry to hear that honey    

Sarah and Lou,
I had acupuncture on my 1st and 2nd go.. and both times I over stimulated... Didn't tell QMH though. My 3rd go I didn't had acupuncture and I was fine, although not many eggs, on my 4th go I had acupuncture again and told them (quite a few times) not to stimulate my ovaries. Didn't get much eggs but did get pregnant! I had acupuncture in the 2WW wait as well and that felt for me as doing something about it.   . I also had Chinese herbs but I don't know which exactly as it didn't say on the box. I stopped with them as soon as I got my BFP as I wasn't to sure about it but the person that gave me acupuncture told me it was more to help me get pregnant...

Samia,
Well done on the house buying and selling! Hope you are going to be just as lucky with IVF!!

Pri,
Welcome back!! I am doing fine getting bigger already and can't believe how strong me sense of smell is at the moment my colleagues are already calling me 'super human' because I can even smell when a car just had a  wax! However when I smell certain food I feel nausea, but at least I know that its still all fine.  

Sarah Leucine,
We had ICSI on all our cycles (no other option) but I am convinced that when the egg or the sperm is not a happy it won't grown into a proper embryo, but  I am not a doctor   So maybe I am wrong!

Hi to everyone else!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just rushing out but wanted to say

*Lou* -  for EC today - ummmmmmm enjoy the sedative, I remember you told me ages ago that it was the best part and you are so right!!!

*Rosaline * - Am keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything works out ok for you 

*Samia * - Congratulations on the house sale - sounds like things are moving quickly which is great

*Pri * - So happy for you that everything is going smoothly with Kai (what a lovely name!). Can't wait to see a picture when you have time to download one

Sorry for no more personals but am really late now

Love to everyone

Daffodil xxxx


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

So sorry Rosaline that it is going to plan for you, this is not an easy road we are on, and it can be very lonely at times. 
Lou,enjoy sedation today at egg collection, and enjoy and don't feel guilty about complete relaxation afterward.

I am now on day 10 of my 2ww and am getting more restless. Thanks for the advice about hair dye. Today is the first day I am starting to imagine symptons, part of me wants the next 4 days to go fast another part is dreading doing the test, I know I will be so so tempted to do it early.

take care and be good to yourselves
Rosa


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello everyone.
I'm an old timer FF QM thread...havent been on here for a while as was 'having a break' from everything to do with IVF and pregnancy!! We have had 3 ICIS cycles with number 2 chemical pregnancy and number 3 miscarriage 12 weeks...BUT we have now surfaced and are about to undertake another go (and feeling really positive about it too after the break!)

So glad to see such great positive news from everyone else. Huge congrats to Carmen and Pri....of the 'old timers' its just Lou and I who are hanging on in there! On that note, how are you doing Lou!! How was the sedative? Are you feeling ok? did you manage to get some eggs out!? Are they still doing the nice packed lunch! and hope they have updated their magazine selection in the recovery chair area!

Raggy and Kate - hello to you too if you are still reading.

Great to hear from new people too - sorry Rosa to hear your ups and downs. You never know - there were stories of people who bled in the 2ww but still led to pregnancy. Hello too to Sam, Daffodil and everyone else!

I'm in my first week of downregging now - if anyone else out there is doing similar timings, let me know and we can compare stories!  Has anyone got any good ivf acupuncture contacts close to teddington? 

Hang on in there girls! We'll get there soon!

Love me x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi there

For those of you who don't know me - I'm another 'old timer' from this fantastic site.

Beetle - great to hear you sounding so positive and I'm so pleased you've been able to climb on to the roller-coaster again.

Just spoke to Lou  - unfortunately her internet went down after the storms the other night and so she has no access to FF.    She asked me to let you all know that they managed to get 5 juicy eggies and is just waiting for the call from the Bridge  to find out how many have fertilised. Apparently they were quite difficult to get at and so she is a bit sore today but sounds like her DH is taking good care of her and she has her feet up - good girl  

Max and I are doing well - apart from Max's streaming nose which developed yesterday - not sure if it's teething or a cold- all guesswork. Can't believe he is 5 months already. The IVF rollercoaster seems like such a distant memory and so well worth it! It's amazing that it is possible to forget all that heartache and anxiety - at the time I didn't think it would ever go away. So I wish everyone on the ride the best of luck and remember the end goal.

Here's a dance for Lou's eggs.       

Hi to Carmen, Pri, Kate, Raggy, Daffodil and all the other old timers and hi to all the 'present timers'!!

Lots of love
Jen x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi All

Have been away from FF for a while, and just catching up with everyones updates.  I am so sorry things are not going to plan for you Rosaline - I am keeping my fingers crossed that things improve   .  It is so unbelievably stressful and people who are not going through this really dont have any idea atall.

Sarah - sorry to also hear about your situation - good luck with the ICSI which is what we are doing aswell as although the initial problem was with me, my husband had bad flu this year which has damaged his sperm hence they recommended ICSI.

Rosa - good luck on your 2ww ! Hope you are relaxing and taking it easy.  

Lou - hope egg collection was really positive    good luck with the next stage !

Rosa - good luck on your test day which is not far away - if I ever get that far I know i will be so impatient !   

Pri - wishing you congratulations on the birth of your son and enjoy motherhood ! 

Hope everything is ok with anyone I havent mentioned - my brain is like a goldfish at the moment so apologies.

It was interesting to read everyones comments about accupuncture as when  I went to the first appointment with Katies she warned me not to have accupuncture around stimulation time.  I am having a few sessions around that time but have made the accupuncturist aware. Just hope it doesn't happen  

Beetle  - I and a number of people on this thread (I think) use an accupuncturist in Cobham - Janetta - here is her email address - [email protected], I have only had one session and one tonight, she is ever so nice and experienced with treating patients with infertility.  She can be quite booked up but i am sure you could get an appointment. I really don;t like the needles very much I must say but in the end you would just do anything to have your own baby.

I started down regulating last Tuesday (sniffing) - so lucky not to experience headaches (yet!) - I do seem to be getting really hot in the middle of the night and having really weird dreams (also palpitations but have had a longterm problem with my heart doing that anyway).....Just waiting for AF to arrive which should be tomorrow but I bet once more it will be late  

Enough of my waffling - hope everyone is doing ok and also the people who are down regging the same time as me - hope you are not suffering too much - it is hard work with the water as I seem to be living in the bathroom - or running very quickly there.

Take care

Love

Michelle
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a quick update from Lou - 3 out of 5 fertilised and so 2 are going to be nestling in tomorrow at 10.20!!!


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Well done Lou !! 3 out  is great. good luck with transfer, lots of relaxing.

I have 2 more sleeps before testing, I feel now as if it is not going to happen ,I have low back dull ache ,pelvic ache and headaches. I am sure I am going to come on...trying to concentrate at work, not even nine o clock and I loggin on to FF. It is going to be a long day. Also going to LIVE EARTH tomorrow, not sure if I should or if I am mad....

Rosa


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

*Lou * - Well done, 3 fertilized is great. Hope ET goes well today - take it easy over the next few days and let your embies get nice and comfy. I hope your DH looks after you and spoils you non stop!!!

*Rosa * -  for test day, I think the last few days are the worst as you are analysing every little twinge or feeling. Really really hope that you get a nice BFP.

*Jen * - Great to hear from you and so glad that everything is going well

*Michelle * - Welcome back. Hope you are still "headache free" and the d/r is going ok.

*Beetle * - Welcome back to you too! Looks like you and Michelle might be cycling together

Love to everyone else and have a great weekend

Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know we had our first ever scan today and we saw a heartbeat!,  ONE heartbeat! phew! I was a little apprehensive as we weren't sure about having twins.. but luckily it was ok. (We had 2 embryos put back with IVF so you never know!)

god I am glad thats over... another 6 weeks to wait until the next scan! can't believe it, I shall worry less now, but this next 6 weeks will be loooong!  

Katie and my doc were so sweet - i got big hugs off everyone at QM and felt very tearful as everyone was so kind and pleased for us. 

Rosa - FINGERS CROSSED HUN!!!!  

Daffodil - how you doin my luv.. hope you ok..x  

Lou - 2 put back in !! fantastic! I am sending happy vibes to them!   

Michelle - I had weird dreams too with my IVF so you are not alone!  

Best of luck everyone else- always thinking of you - especially when I go in to QM, I always try and see who's who on their appointment list!! hee hee


Tulip 
5+6


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had a positive pregnancy test today !!  

I am so happy about it. After 2 and half years of trying to get pregnant with 4 months of clomid I feel very lucky to get a positive test on our first try at ivf. We only had 2 eggs fertilized out of 7 collected. I will ring Queen Mary tomorrow and arrange a scan, I think I will have to wait 2 weeks, happy to wait.

Many thanks for all your kind supportive words over the last roller coaster 6 weeks. I will continue to pray every day for all who are still on the ivf journey that you get your dream too. For those who have not got the positive result I pray you find the strenght to know the right step to take next.

I have never done this chat room/internet friend thing before. It is a bit strange that you all know some things about me, thoughts and feelings I have had that my close friends in the outside world don't even know. It has given me alot of comfort over the last 6 weeks, made feel not so alone.

Thanks Rosa


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Rosa -     Well done!! Very happy for you, and hoping you have a happy and healthy 8 months!! 

Lou - hope your embies have snuggled in nicely, keeping all crossed for you!   

Michelle - hope your d/regging is going well, when is your scan? I have my baseline on wednesday.

Jen - Max is absolutely gorgeous!  

Beetle - hope its going well for you too. I know an acupuncturist but he's in Windsor so may be a bit far for you. 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, hope you all had a nice weekend!

I'm doing ok, had a few headaches but not too major, now on day 17 of d/regging. I have my baseline on wednesday and hopefully be given the go ahead to start stabbing!   I thought AF was going to be really late this month too but thankfully started on saturday - hopefully the last one for a long time!   Starting to get a little emotional though, little things are starting to set me off but I guess it's normal. 

Still I have some good news - I booked my first wedding yesterday!!!   It's in September in the Hilton in Croydon so I'm really excited about that. And I think my portrait exam went well on saturday, should get the results in a few weeks. So keeping very busy which gives me less time to be emotional!   This is a hard time for me cos it's 2 years since I got my wonderful BFP with Alex and his twin, and it is still so hard to think about all that happened after, how you can be so happy one minute and then it can all go so badly wrong. Still shocks me so much, it's just unreal, like it happened to someone else. I just hope so much that we can get some happy news soon again.   

Love Alli xx


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Good morning to everyone

Rosa -    congratulations to you !!! You must be pinching yourself still, hope youa re feeling ok.....

Lou - good luck with your 2ww and hope you find time for some relaxation over the next few weeks and enjoy being pampered !

Alli - my monthly was supposed to arrive on Friday and it still hasn't so I am now really irritated as I was supposed to have n=my baseline scan on Wednesday (same day as you) but I expect I am going to be delayed now   Good luck with your scan on Wednesday !

Hope you all have a good day - have to dash off now.

Take care

Love 

Michelle
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

*Rosa * -  That's brilliant, am so happy for you
*Lou * - Hope the 2ww is going ok and you are taking it easy
*Tulip * - Hope all is well with you. Thanks for asking about me - I'm fine, just deciding what to do next!!!
*Michelle * - Frustrating to be delayed but as long as you get there in the end...... (easy for me to say, I know )
*Alli * - Congrats on getting your first wedding booking, that's fantastic news!

Love to everyone else

Daffodil xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

I haven't been on for a while as we decided to have some time out in Portugal before this cycle kicks off properly.

I have been sniffing (and sneezing!) for 12 days and feeling fine so far (though AF arrived at the weekend and has had me doubled over for the past two days)...

Can I ask you all a quick question?  I have been given two thingies of Suprecur to sniff and finished the first one yesterday which means that it lasted 11 days.  I have my baseline scan next Wednesday 18th and if I remember correctly then you keep downregging until taking the late night injection?  Which means that I'm not going to have enough Suprecur to keep sniffing until then.  Has anyone else had this problem or am I just sniffing too hard?!

Congrats to all the  s and sorry to hear about those who haven't been so lucky.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out for everyone soon.

Sarah
x

P.S. Beetle, I have a good acupuncturist in Sunbury - if you're interested PM me and I'll give you her details


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya all,

How are you all? I'm fine and back on the IVF rollacoster: went and had my prostap injection this morning at 7.30 am!!!  and then back home to take DD to school and have a parents' meeting. Also had acupuncture which was quite nice(I'm sure I fell asleep ) and just waiting once more for  to start stimming on the 29th of July I think. I've also stopped smoking today (or rather 20 hours and 18 minutes) so I'm gonna really give it a go this time . Also wanted to say congratulations to my friend Sonja who gave birth to twins this morning: baby boy and baby girl.

Rosa  on your  try and keep it easy xx

Michelle glad to see you're not getting the headaches I got when I try to downreg the first time when is your baseline scan? x

Jen your baby boy is just soooooooo yummy . x

Tulip it's so nice to see a heartbeat (or 2 or 3...) it makes it so real and so reassuring, lots of love xx

Alli  hope your baseline scan goes ok and that you don't see  for at least 40 weeks  and  on your first wedding shoot( a friend of mine had his reception at the same hotel!) xx

Sarah I hope you got nice weather in Portugal cos it has been really raining and windy here and that you are nice and relaxed now. xx

Hi to everyone else I have not mentioned and sorry,

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everybody! It's great to be back! On Tuesday night we had a massive thunder storm and while I was on line, the lightning struck our phone line,  there was a spark and a crack followed by a smell of electrical burning!!! Anyway, the pc was okay, but the modem was fried. My bro does all my computing stuff, and he couldn't come round until Sat night to fix me! My god what a time to be away from FF!   What a lot to catch up on!!!! Thank you all for all your words of support while I've been away!!! It's lovely to know we're all out there rooting for each other, and many thanks to Jen for keeping you upto date!  

Just quick personals today or I will be in danger of taking up the whole website...!  

Sam, hope the house is still going okay.... and good luck with the no smoking! (I'm an ex since 12 yrs so is DH, so you CAN do it!!) I hope the prostap does it's stuff for you too!! 

Sarah, re the suprecur, over all my tx, I always run out of the suprecur. I don't think you can sniff too hard as it's a controlled dose, but I found some of the bottles not quite as full as the others. One lasted me 17 days, one about 12. They will always give you more if required (if you're paying, it's a bit of an **** though!)  

Daffodil, good to have you back again. Hope you're okay?  

Michelle, amazing when you just want AF to show and NOTHING! That's why she's the witch..... 

Alli, sounds like it's all going to plan on the self-employed front! Well done, and good luck for Wednsday!  

Rosa!! Wow another one.... YAY!! Let's hope this is the start of a great run of BFPs!          

Tulip, congrats on the scan! My DH is hoping for twins, but I think secretly between us we will be just relieved for one!!   He says the whisky will have to come out of the cupboard if it's two!  

Beetle great to hear from you again, as you know from my pm, thinking of you!!  

Carmen, interesting to hear about your acupuncture. Amazing that it obviously works with the stimulating. Part of me wonders if I hadn't done any of it, whether I'd have got this far. Hope you're loving being pg and watching that bump grow.  

I have been thoroughly looked after by DH, he's been doing housework and cooking and all sorts, I could get used to this.... mind you we had to take advantage of the weather on Saturday and have a bbq... his idea of putting my feet up.... but I think we know what happens don't we girls! His was the easy bit! It feels so strange to have 2 embies on board and constantly wondering if they are bedding in. I strained my lower back a couple of weeks ago, no idea how, and it was just getting better but I sneezed at work yesterday and it's gone again, so I've decided to take it easy at home today. QM said I could take paracetamol but it's not really doing it for me!  

It's weird, I don't really take notice of horoscopes neither does DH but while waiting for EC, he spotted mine in the paper, and it sent shivers down my spine. It said 'something left your life some while ago . You miss it and doubt it will ever return. Guess what it's on its way back and as it arrives much will change for you.' I hope it means something!! I've been carrying it around with me ever since!! 

Anyway, I have rambled on for way too long, so I am now going to shut up for a bit!!

Love and babydust to everybody.

Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Tulip,
Its nice isn't it to see the heartbeat! 12 week scan is even more amazing. You will see a mini human! 

Rosa,
Congratulations! Brilliant   , try to relax as much as possible.  

Lou,
Good luck I will keep everything crossed for you    ! My bump is growing indeed, I am not able to wear my normall shirts anymore my belly keep popping out  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing fine!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Lou - glad to hear your computer is back! Scary stuff! I hope your horoscope is right, hope you're taking it easy!  

Sam - good luck with this cycle! Hope the injection did the trick this time!

Sarah - hope the d/r goes well!

Michelle - hope the   has showed up now!! Frustrating isn't it? I was a bit worried cos last month my cycle was 39 days but this month was down to 35.

Hi to everyone else - Daffodil, Carmen, Pri, Rosa, Roseline and anyone my fried brain has left out!  

I'm doing ok, my scan went well (after lots of prodding to find my left ovary!!) and I've started stimming! Back next wednesday for the next scan, such a doddle compared to my last clinic where I'd now be going in for daily bloods at 7.30am, so feeling much less stressed out and keeping busy means I'm not going too  . 

It's my birthday on friday and we have tickets to see James Morrison in Tower of London (open air) - weather forecast is for heavy rain!   So need to take out my waterproofs me thinks   I have so many nice summer tops that have not come off the hangers yet - where has the summer gone 

Better go do some work!!

Love to all

Alli xxx


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all ok 

Alli - glad your scan went rally well - I have now been postponed until next Wednesday for my first scan - and the witch still has not arrived - not very happy about that, as there seems to be no sign yet of it arriving...which is worrying as it should have arrived last Friday.

Lou - I see your point about the AF being a witch now Q!  

Good luck with the injections Alli (at least I suppose I dont have to do it for another week - not a keen lover of needles hehe).I am sure you will enjoy Friday even if it does rain - hopefully it won't.
Hi to everybody else......

Dashing home now (off to Sainsburys first)

Bye for now

Michelle
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello there,

Hope you are all doing well, I'm a bit tired today as I've had a long day at work (8- with having to pick up DD from school at 12.30pm take to mother-in-law, pick up her again at 4.30pm to take her to rehearsale for her ballet, then take her back to in-law at 6pm and then finish work at 8pm!!  And I didn't even have a cigarette: It's now 4 days without one: quite proud of myself and hope I can keep it up  
Anyway   arrived today so keep your fingers crossed for me that it all goes well for baseline scan on the 25th(some bubbles could be nice  )
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oops, I've done it again!!

Lou   and keep us informed and make the most of DH looking after you    

Carmen, hope the bump is not too incomfortable yet and you can still manage to find something that fits: I found it really bad the last month with all the water retention and all the weight the baby puts on,   

Alli,   for tomorrow, hope the weather holds, such a shame you can't have a   but I'm sure you'll make up for it in 9 months or so..  

Michelle, are you sure you're not pregnant?  I'm sure it's a stupid question, you've probably done a few tests: has QM said why AF not yet here?  All the best anyway, we might be cycling buddies if everything goes ok with me.  

Hope everyone is fine:Rosa,Daffodil,Sarah,Roseline?

Take care and lots of love,

Sam


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Sam

Looks like we are cycling buddies as AF arrived yesterday. Was told to sniff for one more week   It was late but QM said I was the fith perosn to call up the day I said it hadn't arrived.  My first scan will now be next Wednesday and then the 25th.  Is your first scan on 25 th - good luck  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love

Michellex


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Michelle

We're cycling buddies as my first scan is at 10am next Wednesday too!  How you doing? Apart from a few splitting headaches and snapping my DH's head off from time to time I'm feeling dandy!!  

Hope everyone else is well and happy.

Sarah
x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah

My scan is at 09.00am so we may se eyou there as they were half an hour late seeing us last time   I haven't had any headaches (yet) but having hot flushes now and again and I am also a bit snappy with DH for really silly things    ....for what we ladies are going through they deserve it hehe (I am only saying that as my husband is sitting next to me as he hasn;t seen this site before.

Not looking forward to the needles soon  

Hope you and everyone has a good weekend.

Love Michellex


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Just a real quickie tonight, will come back and do personals tomorrow

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Alli.  

Hi to everybody else! 

Well one week into 2ww and the paranoia is starting to kick in, have had shooting pains in ovaries (I'm told quite normal) cramps, bloated feeling, sore boobs.. feel quite emotional about silly things.... the knicker analysis is getting to be an obsession!! I mentioned to DH that it's driving me insane, and he sympathises because he says he worries every time I go to the loo too!!!! Sorry tmi!!! I think he's as worried as me! He's looking after me, bless him.  

Anyway, like I said, will have more time to post tomorrow. Got to go and assemble a pizza!  

Love to all
Lou

P.S. Sam.... blew you some bubbles!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for the all  bubbles(I still don't know what they mean but I like to think it's because somebody cares about me  ) I can't believe I've got more than 100 already: Thank you again   

Michelle, it's lovely to know I've got someone else going through the same as me and I think Sarah is as well but you girls seem to have a first scan on wednesday, my first one is on the 25th of july with injections starting on the 25th (depending on the results of the scan) and then 2 more scans: 1st and 3rd of august with EC week beginning the 6th, what about you?  I just hope this time it's gonna be ok to carry on with tx   

SarahTM, I think as I said above that the 3 of us will be cycling together if I got it right  

Hi Lou, I've just blown you some bubbles too for the second week of your   and hope you get a BFP   

Hope everyone is well, lots of love to all,

SAm


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh I forgot:  

It's my fifth day as a ex-smoker  

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All

Sam, well done making it to 5 days as an ex smoker!    That's pretty good going, keep it up! Not long now till the baseline scan...! I have no idea what the bubbles do, and a bit confused about the credits thing too, but like you say, it feels good to get bubbles!  

Michelle and Sarah, good luck with your scans on Wednesday.  

Alli, hope you're okay with the stimming! How many ampoules are you on? Did you have a great birthday? Bet you're glad it stayed dry? Fed up with this weather, it was meant to be nice today, so I've just hung out some washing, and some big black clouds have come out! Grrr! Never mind this time next week I'll be on a plane to Sardinia. Bring it on!  

Carmen, Jen and Kate, hope you're all okay, and everybody else out there, Rosa, Roseline..  

Well last night I was having really dodgy cramps, and they're still there this morning. I'm almost too scared to go to the loo now. I really feel so much like AF is about to arrive. I really really want to make it to the test date this time. I've got an acupuncture tomorrow so hope she can make me a bit more relaxed.  

I've been really worried about my progesterone levels, as my chinese dr says she thinks that's why I start spotting, because my levels drop in the second half of my cycle. QM have never tested me in the 2nd half of my cycle, even after I told them of my concerns. This time I asked them twice if they thought gestone would make a difference, and they said it's not their protocol. Grr. I even rang my GP and she said there was nothing she could do, and if I don't like it, then go somewhere else next time! Oh well I feel like I've done my best but wish I'd been a bit more supported in that area. If it all goes tits up this time, I will be having serious words with them!  

Wow where did that rant come from? Guess I'm even more stressed out than I thought! Better go and listen to my acupuncture cd!

Bye for now! Have a great weekend all   

Love
Lou


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Well I started spotting this morning, which I kind of expected.   Am soo fed up, but trying not to allow myself to totally give up yet, it ain't over till the fat witch sings. I'm so sure it's cos of my progesterone, but trying to get QM or my gp to care is another thing, they will just say it's one of those things. Saw my Chinese dr today and she's given me some herbs which she says should help stop the spotting, but even she wasn't sure it wasn't all over already. She is the only one who seems to want to do something about the spotting. Ah well, at least if it's all gone tits up, we have a holiday to Sardinia to cheer ourselves up. Was rather hoping it would be a sober one, but don't think it will.   

Sorry for the me post. I just feel like I'm never ever going to get to that magic date when I can do a pg test. In all my life I can count on both hands the number of tests I've had to take. I guess in a way it's a blessing in disguise, think of the money I've saved.

hi to everybody, hope your weekend isn't too wet!

Lou


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh Lou  - keeping everything crossed that it's implantation bleeding, I know it's hard but try to keep positive, you may be pleasantly surprised.    It's hard to know about the progesterone, I was actually just on cyclogest when I got pg and then the FET and the last cycle was on gestone and they were both BFN so it's hard to know (and god those injections are painful!). You may have implantation problems - there are some tests that you can get done that test for that (immune tests) but they are very expensive and also not scientifically proven. I was at the ARGC before and some people swore by them, it's just not something that QM will do though so you would need to change clinics. I will keep all crossed for you anyway and hope you'll be able to have a sober holiday  When's your test day?

Sam -  for being a non smoker for 5 days! Well done!

Michelle & Sarah - hope the d/regging is going well and good luck for your scans!

Hi to all you other ladies. Stimming is going well, now on day 5 and not too much in the way of side effects. My birthday started off a little friday 13th style, woke up at 5am being quite sick, must be something I ate the previous night  Felt queasy for most of the day but dragged myself to London for the concert and it was really good! Nice evening too so cleared my head a little.

Then had all my family over on saturday for a BBQ and also was very lucky with the weather, got lots of hugs from my nieces and nephew which was nice. First time I've really had a party since we lost Alex so quite proud that we've come a long way, it was still a little sad at moments thinking about how wonderful it would have been for him to be there but overall had a nice time and can't hide away from it forever.

My website is now finished! Have a look:

http://www.magicphotography.co.uk/

Hope you've all had a nice weekend and sending special  to Lou!  

Love Alli xxxx

/links


----------



## rosa1 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Sorry I have not been one the site since I got my positive result, been off at a cousins wedding in Scotland and managed a whole wedding without anyone noticing I was not drinking. Well I did have a glass of wine in my hand a few times, but did not drink it. Lou I am really praying that you are having implantation bleed, and good luck to the cycle buddies Sarah, Michelle and Sam..I will send positive pregnancy vibes across the internet to you. I have to wait until the 30th July until the scan, but this is one wait I am happy to do. I hope you had a good birthday Ali. Thinking of you all. 

Rosa


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya all

Hi Lou: please try to stay positive until   comes full flow: I did bleed with my DD, very common so try and stay  , I will send you more bubbles which will hopefully help the embies, I'm sending you a very big  .

Alli, I'm glad you've had a nice birthday and I'm sure litlle Alex was with you all the way through and I'm sure he's missing you loads,  

Rosa, I'm very happy to see that everything is going well for you, take is easy and make sure DH looks after you.

Nothing really new with us apart from the fact that it's my seventh (yes 7) day without a cigarette   ( completely cold turkey) and I nearly killed DH yesterday as he was just annoying me  . I'm trying really hard to stay off the   ciggies in the hope that it gives us better chances with the tx to come!!  

Oh well we'll see....... hello to everybody I've not mentioned.

Lots of love, 

Sam


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Lou - Am keeping everything crossed for you, I know everyone keeps saying it but it is true that lots of people do spot and still get a BFP and am really hoping that you will be one of them. Keep having positive thoughts (difficult I know but you can do it!!) Am thinking of you  
Love Daffodil xx

           


PS Sam - 7 days without cigarettes is BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well Done


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well, shame the weekend has gone   it is so humid today and last night was bad - doesnt help with these hot flushes.

Lou - hope you are ok, spotting can be usual whe women go through IVF lets hope everything is ok for you    ....keeping everything crossed.Thanks also for the luck on Wednesday going to need it for sure.

Alli - thank you for your luck too - hope you are feeling alot better since Friday, maybe it was a bug as I had bad stomach cramps on Thursday and worked from home on Friday as i was really bad.  Wishing you a belated birthday, hope you enjoyed your weekend and got spoilt.

Rosa - hope all is well with you, I am surprised nobody noticed ou werent drinking, that is funnie  

Sarah & Sam - Sarah - good luck with your scan this Wednesday and Sam good luck on the 25th too. I will be looking around the waiting room now and probably embarrass myself if i ask if someone is Sarah or Sam hehe....My ankles have swollen up - i am sure it is the sniffing as it says that it can cause water retention, not sure.  I dont know if you have experienced the same but AF was one week late and usually quite bad but this time it has stopped and started - just hope everything is ok on Wednesday.  Never straight forward this is it.

Enough from me, hope you are all having a good day - not long until the weekend (I wish)  

Love to all

Michelle


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls.

Great to hear all your news.

Lou - huge congrats on getting 2 embies on board. Am crossing my fingers and toes (all of them!) that the twinges and spotting is just implantation. As the others have said, this can happen apparantly so hang on in there.

Rosa - Wow brilliant news on the positive test. So chuffed for you. Gives us all hope!

Alli - congrats on your website. And your first wedding booking. Sounds brilliant. And on a separate note, you said you went to ARG...how did you find it? How is it vs. QM?

Sam/Michelle/Sarah...looks like we might be cycle buddies..especially Sam! I am downregging now (and def getting the headaches and hot flushes!!) and have my baseline scan 25th July with ec planned wc 6th August. Sam - maybe we'll be partners in crime in the hospital together! Have to say this time is our 4th go, and I am def getting more symptons from the suprecur than before. My friends are saying I can give them advice later in life as to what its like to go through the menopause! Not sure I appreciate that kind of humour!

Hang on in there girls. Hopefully the summer  and positive vibes will give us a few more positive tests on this thread!

love me


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,

How is everybody?  I'm very well and I feel I have so much more energy now that I've given up smoking!!  I now it's early days but I feel so proud of myself as I am doing it on willpower only!!

Lou, are you OK?  I hope you are, sending you loads of    

Beetle, it looks like you and me are cycling buddies, I will be at QM at 8.15 am on the 25th for my baseline scan and hopefully start stimming, I must admit I'm excited and also very happy to know I have find somebody who will be going through exactly the same as me. And you'll also be able to reassure me as I've never been through it before.  Have you had all your previous tx at QM? My EC is also planned for the week starting the 6th of August.  

Daffodil, how are you sweetie? Hope you're well and staying positive, lots of  

Michelle, good luck for Wednesday and you never know might see you at QM's on the 25th, as I've said to Beetle I will be there for 8.15 am(early) so might be looking around for you if you are there around that time.  I think there are going to be a few of us cycling around the same time which will be great for support.

Sarah, also good luck on wed for your scan, let us know how you get on  

Hope everybody else is well, lots of love to all

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Sadly I have to finally admit defeat. The witch has arrived again, hard as I've tried to ignore it, it's come again. I feel so cheated not to have ever made it as far as a pee stick. What tears me up most is that I can see a sadness in DH that I have not seen before. We so want it to work and just can't try any harder, it seems pointless thinking of trying again right now and not even sure I've got the strength. 
Sorry for the me post but feeling a bit sorry for myself. Thank you all for your lovely positive thoughts, it helped me to believe in the dream for longer


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Lou - I'm so sorry to hear that     It's really not fair hun. You don't have to apologise for the me post, we all know how it feels. I hope you can have a nice break on holiday and spend some quality time together, sounds like you both make a wonderful couple and you will somehow get through this.  

Sam - glad the smoking ban is going well!   Keeping everything crossed for your cycle!

Beetle - good luck too, strange sense of humour your friends have!   The ARGC are just completely different to QM. I do think they are good, their success rates are excellent and the tx is tailored around you, they monitor you every day from stimms with daily bloods and scans every 2 days and the last 3 or 4 days you have bloods twice a day and scans every day!   I think this is good in your first cycle and also for people who have problems responding to the drugs. However, it is really stressful and tiring cos you have to be in London for 7.30 to 8am every day and then you can sometimes wait more than 2 hours for the scans as there are no fixed appointment times, you just wait your turn. In my last cycle I just found it really hard to do this, they are really busy and I ended up waiting more than 2 hours in theatre for ET which was the last straw. So there are pros and cons with them, and I guess it's hard because even though I got pg on my first cycle with them, I've had a failed 2nd attempt and FET.

Michelle - hope the swelling gets better. Funny how people react to drugs differently, on my first cycle I was on suprecur and ended up getting a very weird and very itchy rash on my legs, so had to switch to synarel. Doctor had never seen anything like it before! 

Daffodil - how are you doing?

Rosa - hope baby is doing well, keeping all crossed for your scan!   

Will let you know how the scan goes tomorrow, hopefully lots of eggs cooking!   

Love Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Lou, I don't know what to say   life can be a b***h sometimes, and certainly is very unfair, I just hope you can enjoy your holiday: have a drink (or two   ) and decide what you want to do next, I wish you all the best and lots and lots of luck in whatever you decide to do.    (sending you some bubbles to try and make you feel a tiny bit better)

Alli, all the best of luck for your scan tomorrow, everything's crossed,   


As for me I don't know if it's that prostap injection or the non-smoking but I haven't been able to sleep for the last 2 nights: the first night I put it down to the weather being muggy but then last night I was suffering from hot flushes and was sweating so much just wanted to kick DH from bed and change bed linen  .  The thing is Katie threw the box when I went in for my injection so I don't have anything to refer to regarding the side effects!!  I also think I might be a bit stressed with the cycle coming up, giving up smoking and buying a house ( I don't do things by half as you can see!!) Oh well, DD is having a nap (lucky her) after swimming: have thought about having one myself but scared I won't go again tonight.

Lots of love to all,

Sam   

P.S: Thank you to whoever sent me all the bubbles, it's so nice xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quick post from me as I am in Holland at the moment.

Lou,
I am so sorry to hear that it didn't work for you honey   . I had everything crossed for you and really was hoping that it would work this time. Hopefully you will have a nice holiday where you have relaxed time with DH. 

Sorry for the lack of personal messies but I am using a friends pc at the moment.

hi to everyone else  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lou - so sorry to hear it hasn't worked. I hope you are OK and coping with it all.  

Sam, Michelle, Sarah and Beetle - good luck for 25th. i think you are all on baseline scans that day, so hope you get to start your injections!

Rosa - big congratulations!!! Wow. Keep us posted of how you're getting on.

I was at QM yesterday and am hoping to start again soon. We've provisionally booked in to have prostap on 1st August, then my baseline scan would be 22nd Aug and EC on 3rd Sept.  However, QM can't confirm that I can definitely go ahead until they've spoken to Rowena (the senior doc) who is on hols until end of July. Apparently I may need to have another blood test around mid Aug, to check chromosomes/hormones and I can't do this if I've had the prostap. It's a shame as I now go on holiday next week, not having a clue if I can go ahead when I get back.  Oh well. what will be, will be!

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning everyone

Well I'm just back from QM having had my baseline scan.  My lining's still too thick so I have to keep up the dreaded sniffing and go back next Monday to see if it's thinner by then.  So at least another 6 days of headaches and hot flushes - very irritating.   Starting stimulating on Monday means that I will be testing the day after my birthday so hopefully that's a good sign though?!

Lou - so sorry to hear it didn't work - take care and look after each other.

Michelle and Alli - hope your scans went well today?

Beetle and Sam - good luck for next week.

Sarah - have a good holiday.

Everyone else - hope you're well and happy!  I don't know how you all keep up - I'm struggling to keep up with myself at the moment!!  

Sarah x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry for the me post but my scan was a disaster this morning     Looks like there are only 2 decent sized follicles developing compared to about 11 in my last 2 cycles. They pretty much admitted to me that they got my dosage wrong and that I should have been on a higher dose of menopur, in the past I've been on different drugs. They told me to increase my dose to 5 powders and come back on friday but after asking the doctor she said it was unlikely more would develop and that the cycle would probably be cancelled. And the best bit is that even if I don't make it to EC they will still count this cycle as a whole cycle so no more NHS funding even though its due to their incompetence!    Frankly I don't even know whether it's worth continuing till friday, I know some of you have had good results with them but frankly I just don't really trust they know what they're doing. They read through my previous notes and looked to be totally clueless.

I had a bit of a breakdown there, just couldn't contain myself and am really upset, I think someone or something is telling me to give up   

Alli xx


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi to all

From reading everything is seems as if it is a bad day for most of us today  

Lou - I am really sorry to hear your sad news, I hope you and your DH can get through this and try again soon. Take care of eachother and have a holiday to get away from it all.

Alli - Really sorry to hear what has happened to you, that is completely unbelievable that they will not offer to do another cycle because like you say they have made a serious error and are not admitting to their mistake.  If your cycle is cancelled you can take it up further with them - and I am sure they would re-do a cycle for you if you continued to complain higher up. Whether it is NHS or private you would still expect to be treated the same and for them to compensate you for their errors.  Don't give up ! I am not surprised you were upset this morning.   

Sarah - So sorry to hear about your scan this morning and that you have to carry on sniffing. Keeping everything crossed for you on Monday.   The hot flushes are no fun atall, particularly with the humidity at the moment.  I couldnt see you in the waiting room this morning, however I did walk out in a pretty bad mood this morning.

Sam - stopping smoking can make you more awake as I experienced that too however I totally sympathise with you probably along with others regarding the hot flushes.  At the moment I keep waking up at 4am so hot and throwing the covers off me, then I look at my husband and say 'are you awake' hehe and he says mmm am now then I go and get a cold drink.  

Beetle - hope your headaches and hot flushes are not too bad, good luck with your scan on 25th ! may also see you there too..

Hello to Daffodil, Rosa, Carmen, Sarah Leucine and anyone I have missed (sorry if I have) - hope all is ok with you all.

Well I have also had an eventful few weeks .  Had the scan this morning and all is ok to start injections tonight however Katie had to speak with the Dr about my heart condition - I get palpitations and had an operation in the top part of my heart chamber last year which fixed the ones coming out of the top and they still come out of the bottom but they dont want to do anything more about it.  They were aware of this when our names went on the waiting list and at our consultation - I was so irritated this morning that they said that they needed my heart consultant to send a letter to say it was ok to do the IVF eg: start injections tonight.  Was not impressed that I had to sort that out today and now I have the ok from QM, the Bridge want to see me tomorrow afternoon about it too and they asked if I could not start the injections for a couple of days but Katie said no to them. I know they need to be sure but they should not have allowed us to start the cycle until they had all this info.  

And then !!! Yesterday I had to go to our London office for meetings, spotted Monsoon have a sale so I said to my colleague shall we go to Oxford Street, which we did around 1pm and it was only one stop on the tube and i looked in my bag and my wallet had gone ! Someone stole it from my bag (stupid me didnt do my bag up) and stole all my cards and over £100 in cash.  They then went and took £500 from one of the cards whilst i reported they were stolen...last week had a road rage incident with a weirdo in a four by four - all because I honked him for cutting me up and when we stopped at the lights he shouted abuse saying if i say anything he will cut my face with a stanley knife - reported to the police and think he is well known to them as they wanted me to take it higher but refused to prosecute over a small incident like that..   Not a good few weeks and never got to Monsoon either. 

Sorry to ramble on as usual.   

Take care of yourselves

Love 
Michelle


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi again

Sorry meant to say that I was told today that over the next couple of weeks egg collection will take place at the Bridge and not Queen Mary's which we were initially told.  Was surprised to hear that this morning but was told because it is of a shortage of Doctors - assume they mean at QM

Michelle
x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello again

Now have had another call from Queen Marys saying the Snr Consultant from the Bridge has told me not to start injections tonight until he gets a letter from my heart consultant to say that i will be ok under sedation, going through ivf and a pregnancy - he has not got a crystal ball  

these things are set out to try us   ^bigbad

Love 

M (again sorry)
xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good grief Michelle, it is definitely not your month.  On the upside they say bad things happen in threes and you've definitely had those so here's hoping that everything is rosy from here on in and there's brilliant things to come for you.

Alli, I definitely wouldn't give up without a fight on that one.  If it was your first cycle then fair enough as they don't know how you'll respond but surely they can see from your notes what you were on last time and adjust your dose accordingly?  I would make a call in the morning and start making a nuisance of yourself. 

QM didn't mention egg collection at the Bridge to me - that'll be a nice journey after sedation.

Let's put a line through 'Black Wednesday' and hope for much more positive stuff to come.

lots of love

headachey Sarah x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Just had a message from katie to say that I can have prostap and start on 1st Aug. So, I can go away next week, have a nice relaxing holiday and then start the ICSI process!

Michelle - that really is a bad week!  Re; EC at Bridge. I had that last time and really it's quite good as atleast your partner doesn't have to carry an incubator!

Sarah L


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

OMG there was so much to read I hope I can remember it and not muddle up the names so here it goes:

Sarah Leucine very happy to hear that you are back and can have the prostap: as you already know I've had mine on the 9th of July and I've really suffered with the mood swings but worst was the hot flushes and sleepless night!! I hope I can start stimming on the 25th: keep your fingers and toes crossed for us . Hope you have a lovely holiday  

SarahTM such a shame that you have to sniff for another week: specially cos of the headaches and hot flushes with this sticky weather!! Thanks for the good luck and sending you a lot back  for the week to come  

Alli I would definitely take it up with the people at the top if I were you: the problem these days with the medical people is that to them we are just numbers: they refuse to listen to us as they think they know better!! Look at Carmen when she wanted to book her scan they were telling her she was wrong with her dates!! How could she be? But nevermind, anyway 2 follicles are better than none and they could each have one egg so you could still have 2 embies put back in, don't give up as you might think:what ifs? I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of  

Michelle where do I start? God it can only get better for you: how unlucky can you be? Hopefully it's a good sign for things to come  They are so many nutters on the road these days that you don't know if you should say anything or not!!!!
Regarding the docs at QM it's like banging your head against a brick wall as I said above to Alli I don't see why they don't read notes and why did they not ask your heart doc before they started all this!! IVF is hard enough on its own you don't need for it to go on and on..... you just want to get on with it!! Sending you    
I think EC at the bridge is better than DH travelling with embies on board: I don't trust him: he might get lost with all the stress!!! or even get in a collision or something!!! But don't know if it will still be there when it's our turn(if we get there) on the week beginning the 6th of Aug xx

Hi to everybody else I haven't mentioned

Lots of love to all

Sam


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry for being such a rubbish FF  I just don't get the time to log on but I am thinking of you all. Sorry I don't know all the newbies but......................

Lou     So sorry darling you really deserve some good news. If you want someone to scream at on your way to or from the chinese doc you know where I am honey . Thought of you this week after seeing your PM I drove past the ski place in Tolworth and we booked our hol for next March. 

Jen Hope handsome Max is doing well . I am in Surbiton quite often so will try to catch up with you v soon

Kate Hope NZ was fab. Keep looking for you at clinic. Am going next Tues as the babes wil be 1     Eeeeek! How fast has that year gone!!!!!! Let me know if you will e there and we can meet up.

Carmen - Wow congrats on the  we have been through sooooooo much since that 1st cycle haven't we! I hope you are feeling OK - if you want a trial run on looking after 1 year olds give me a shout!

Olivia - Wow, so much has happened. Hope you are OK it must be emotionally draining having such a tiny beautiful baby. Is she still in Kingston? The special care unit staff are so good. Don't forget I am literally round the corner (I walk down your road to my friend in T Ditt most days) so if there is ANYTHING I can do just shout. I have a few tiny girls things from Isla if you would like me to look them out for you......

Pri I don't think you've popped yet have you    Good luck, I can't wait to hear your news.

Sorry if I've missed anyone I know and good luck to everyone else.

I would luuuuuurve to see you girls soon (I could do with an evening out to be honest).

I can't get over the fact that my babes are nearly one - I keep crying when I think about it all  . Anyway the outlaws arrive tomorrow for a week of celebrations but once I'm rid of them I PROMISE to try to catch up with everyone.

Tons of love and babydust to all.

Raggy, Tom & Isla 

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Eden,

Just a quick one to welcome you to the QM's thread, the girls are lovely here and don't hesitate to ask anything they know their stuff.  I'm not new anymore but I'm on my first cycle and after my second attempt at downregging I'm hoping to start stimming on the 25th of July.  I'm not sure either on how I feel about QM, I've also had to wait quite long recently!!  I try to go with hubby so as I have company   !!!

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks girls - yesterday was just horrible and it seems I wasn't the only one it was horrible for.  

Eden - welcome, hope AF comes really soon for you. I haven't actually had to wait that long for my appointments but after yesterday find them very amateur, it looks like they're missing a good doctor. The one I saw yesterday really seemed quite inexperienced, and it doesn't look like there is a consultant there at hand, cos the only person she went to ask a 2nd opinion was a nurse. 

Sam - hope your d/r goes well, unfortunately they told me that with just 2 follicles they would not go ahead with EC, and tbh I probably would not go ahead either to go through EC with a very small chance of anything happening. 

Michelle - I really can't believe they have left it so late to drop this on you   - I just wish they would bother to read our notes and listen to us. It's just disgusting really. I hope you can get it all sorted. Also sorry to hear about the horrible week you've had, I hope you can get your money back off your cards. Really not what you needed this week.  

Sarah L - hope you have a lovely holiday, nice to be able to do something relaxing before you start this process.

Sarah TM - hope your headaches get better, make sure you drink plenty of water.

Well I did the 5 powders last night but I really don't think a miracle is going to happen in 2 days, will try to keep an open mind now I've calmed down a little. I know it's wrong for them to deny me a cycle because of their mistake and the nurse did say I could appeal it but to be honest I'm a bit tired of all this, this was supposed to be my last cycle and I really don't have confidence in them or the will to fight them. It really just feels like someone is telling me to give it up, and after what happened to me last year I'm terrified of being pregnant again anyway, it takes all my strength to put myself through this again and again and I'm really just exhausted. So if the cycle is cancelled I think I'll throw in the towel, although I have 3 frozen embies at my last clinic so will give it one last go with them. I thought it was too good to be true to get a free NHS cycle, I don't understand why the PCT don't use their resources to send people to clinics like Woking with much better results and better doctors. I really feel for people who only have the one chance with the NHS because if this had happened to them that would be it and they would probably think there was something wrong with their eggs or something, it all defies belief.

Anyway I really hope you all get better results and treatment, and there's some good news on the thread soon.   

Love Alli xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey girls

I spent yesterday and this morning feeling fed up and have decided that a positive mental attitude is in order... if we all think happy thoughts then hopefully good things will come our way!

Sending you all lots of happy, positive (and maybe a bit silly?!) icons to make you smile!!

         

Happy Thursday!

Sarah
x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you all are ok today. Sam, Sarah and Beetle - how are the headaches and hot flushes  

Alli - thinking of you for your next scan ! It is a shame they didn;t pick it up before - you can complain to the HFEA as they may be able to sort it out for you and hopefully you will then get another free cycle. I can understand how frustrating it must be for you right now poor you  

Eden - welcome to the site - good luck for when you start your cycle   The people in Queen Marys are really nice and ever so helpful.  I do wonder if some of these clinics are under staffed which is why mistakes do happen but they will look after you well.

My head is like this today    with all the hassle.  I have been communicating with QM and the Bridge today - booked half a day off today to go up there then they cancelled it and to cut it short I have to continue sniffing two more weeks and if the Bridge have not received the letter from my heart consultant by 30 July my cycle will be cancelled - great and noone will do anything about it to speed it up.  So very very irritated   as that means I will have to sniff for a total of five weeks because of a stupid mistake they have made. Ho hum I guess most of us are in the same boat really  

Sarah - I love the icons hehe ( I am the red blobby people still today)


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Michelle

As a last ditch attempt you could try crying on the phone to your consultant and see if that speeds things along a bit?!  Something similar happened to me when we were trying to get seen by QM originally.  They wanted details from our last consultant at Hammersmith who is a very very busy man and wouldn't allow us to get started without it.  After 5 weeks of waiting (very very impatiently I might add! ) I started making daily phone calls to his secretary and more or less begging!  Eventually she must have got so sick of me that she made the consultant write to QM!!  Anything's worth a try.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Tomorrow's the weekend - hoorah for us all!

Sarah x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you to everybody for all your kind words of support. I've been reading some of this thread with horror, I hope and pray everything turns out better for everybdoy than it has been lately.
I'm off on holiday so no time for personals, and will catch up with everybody when I'm back.
I'm down but not out!!

Good luck to you all
Love
Lou

P.S. Planning on getting the wine out a bit!


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

oooh blimey girls

We're obviously having a bad dose of bad luck this week!
Hopefully things are going to pick up!
Also really concerned with some of the cock ups going on at QM...worried they might be having a bad wobble too!

Ali - hope your 5 powders help. And I agree with the girls - you should definitely complain. The guy Nick is supposed to be the manager there and maybe by complaining to him as well as to the senior consultant Dr Bevan?
Also interested to hear what you have to say about Woking. We have said that if this cycle doesnt work we are going to investigate other hospitals...so far the Lister is on our list...but maybe Woking could be an option. Having said that, hope I dont have to go there cos this cycle WILL work (note positive thinking!)

Sarah - like the icons !!! I'm not technically advanced to work out how to do that!

Sam and Sarah TM....looking forward to being buddies! I am also going in on 25th july but mid morning for my baseline scan and hoping to start injections that night. I am worried though that I have been sniffing for longer than other cycles....I started sniffing on july 2nd...is that about the same as you? Hows the headaches and hot flushes!? Not too long to go now!

Michelle - are you joining us too?  Any more update on egg collection being done at the Bridge centre? Hope you still get your little snack box!

Raggy - great to hear from you... cant believe its been 1 year! Remember the posts when you were about to give birth!

Eden - welcome to the thread ....

Lou - have a FAB holiday and make sure you open lots of bottles of vino outside in the hot Sardinian sun and think of us in rain drenched blighty!!

Love to all the others I have missed.


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry if I've been bringing the thread down a bit, it definitely was not my intention  

Not great news, my scan this morning still only showed two follies although they had grown a bit to 13 and 15mm, but even though they gave me the choice of carrying on to EC with the two follies I decided it was not worth putting myself through surgery for very little hope. They then said I could definitely try naturally (fat chance with DH's swimmers!) or let me try an IUI which I wasn't really expecting. Obviously the chances are super slim as they are only 10% with good sperm but I thought it may be worth a shot at least, if it happens it will be a miracle but hey I guess it's better than nothing.

So I have to carry on with the drugs until monday and they will probably trigger me on monday and then do the IUI on wednesday. I have phoned ARGC to start a frozen cycle with them as soon as I can as I still have 3 frozen blasts with them. DH and I had a good chat last night and if this all doesn't work then that will be it for us and we will look into adoption instead. The last few years has been very hard for us and we feel it's time to move on really. We have tried our best, and if it's it meant to be then hopefully our FET will be successful.

Thanks so much for your support though, I will keep you posted the next few weeks and will keep everything crossed for all of you!   

Love Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls and boys (if any)

How are you all?  I'm fine and still given up     but VERY VERY fed up with the weather? What's that all about?    We are the 20th of July and still not one day of non stop sun!!!  Took DD to Horton farm today for her last day at nursery and it just fell down with thunder and lightning and the playbarn started to get flooded!!  What a day!!!!  

Michelle, such a shame that we won't be cycle buddies or could you still be if they hurried up?  I would just hassle them until they do it and they can get you off their back    I don't have the headaches and but my God I have the hot flushes and the sleepless night even though I must admit that I had a decent night sleep last night!! (still woke up before 7 and I didn't even have to!!) Anyway hope you get your letter very soon and that you can get on with the tx, lots of  

Hi Beetle it's lovely that the 3 of us are buddies not sure when SarahTM has her appt but I'm very early 8.15 so probably would have left when you get there: I'm not sniffing this time as I did last time and it didn't work for me so had to wait for AF and wait for day 21 and have a prostap injection so keeping my fingers crossed that this time it has worked. Good luck for Wednesday,   

Oh Alli I can't believe this, take things as far up as you possibly can and don't take no for an answer!!!!  Thinking of you and DH and wishing you all the luck in the world for the IUI, lots of love,   

Hope everyone else is fine and sorry if forgotten,

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

How impressed are you that I've logged on twice in a week! I remember when I used to log on twice an hour! 

Lou - thanks for the message, have a good holiday, get fired into that wine  can't wait to catch up when you're back

Good luck to all the ladies cycling at the moment - I can promise you all the frustrations and annoyances are well worth i when that  eventually arrives. My tip for the top is orange knickers I wore them everyday on my last cycle (don't worry I bought numerous pairs!)  aparently it's reiki or something but hey, any excuses for some new scanties   

Well I have packed the out laws off to BIL and SIL in Fulham until Tuesday ( the big birthday    ) Feel awful as it is SILs birthday tomorrow but am at wits end after having them here so long already!

Sending tons of        to you all. 

Raggy


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlls,

Just a quick one today to see if everyone has had a nice week-end: Hey no rain today so far!!! 
Well I just hope it stays as I've just booked the last 3 weeks of August off from work and I can't wait.  We've had a BBQ for the last 2 nights and it was just lovely to be able to stay in the garden all day!!  Specially for DD. Hope everyone is well and I now can't wait for wednesday and my baseline scan( and hopefully start stimming).  On the house front it's all going so slowly: I just want to move now!!!  Paperwork here paperwork there!!!!!!!!
Sorry no personals tonight, love,

Sam xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey Eden,

You are definitely not alone on here: I'm finding it very addictive(this website)!!
It'll be your turn soon, just keep positive   PMA(positive mental attitude).  Hubbies are great specially to take the brunt(if that's how it's spelt) of everything   and also for company!  Mine's gone to the shops (I know it's late!!) to get us some sweeties (i've got a very sweet tooth) as I've given up smoking recently and can't stop eating!!!

On QM I'm not keen on having to transport the eggs through London!!  You don't know what could go wrong!!  We are not entitled to NHS as we already have a DD!!  (Don't think it's fair though as we're still paying the same NI as everyone else!!!  ) but hey who am I to argue?  Anyway just a little rant!!

I know it gets difficult when people announce their pregnancy... I'm sure we could be actors!!!  
A friend of mine gave birth to twins on the 9th of July: a boy and a girl: conceived naturally!!!  Baby 2 and 3!!!  I was happy for her but torn inside!! and so angry that my body has let me down!!  Anyway not to worry, wishing you and all the girls on here  

Sam   

P.S: hi to everyone else will do personals tomorrow xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Great to see so many 'new faces' on this site - I wish you all loads of    and luck.

Lou - hope you and DH are havingan absolutely wild time in Sardinia and are able to support each other and decide what the next step is. Life is soooooooo unfair - I really thought it was your turn!!!!

Raggy- Hey stranger, can't believe Tom and Isla are 1 tomorrow - seems like yesterday when we were all meeting for the first time. Would love to catch up soon.

After reading all the recent horror posts, I thought I would tell my story of QM which will hopefully give some a bit more hope. Normally people only tell their horror stories and I just wanted everyone to know that QM isn't just full of horror stories.
We had our first treatment there in May 2006 - we decided to go privately as the waiting list was rather long. I found all the nurses - Katie in particular -very professional and caring. She always wnt out of her way to accomodate us and even opened early for my scans. We always felt that we were more than just a number and that they genuinely cared about our dream as much as we did.

The EC went smoothly and sedation was sensational. I know alot of people are worrying about transporting the eggs to the Bridge but to be honest DH was rather pleased that he could have such an important role by carrying the precious cargo. I think he felt a little guilty throughtout the whole procedure that I was the one to undergo all the upheaval to my life. The worst bit was waiting for him to return and tell me how many eggs we got. He had taken public transport, so took a little longer. You should've seen the grin on his face when he returned and told me that we had retrieved 9 eggs.

The bridge were great in calling us the next morning to tell us that 8 eggs had fertilised and arranged ET for the following day. They did mention that we would probably have the choice of leaving them for an extra day as we had so many and that would allow them to be able to choose the strongest They phoned early the next day (day of ET) to tell us that our embies were still going strong and asked whether we wanted to wait another day. That was a difficult decision to make and they were very objective in their advice. In the end we decided that the best place for our embies was on board growing in a natural environment.

2 weeks later, it felt like all our Christmas' had arrived at once when we had a +ve result. When we went to QM, they were all celebrating with us and hugging us and many tears were shed!

Max is now almost 6 months old and is a constant delight and I must admit that the 3 years of rollercoasting prior to his conception have been forgotten - so please all remember that it is so well worth it!!!!

Good luck to all.
Jen x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey QM girls.  

Well sniffing didn't work for me and we are abandoning this cycle.  Feeling really disappointed at this delay as we've already been waiting so long.  However on the upside I can stop sniffing and hopefully my constant headache will be gone by tonight and I'm going to take the opportunity to get back in to the gym and shed a few pounds before next month!  

I have to have a prostap injection on day 21 of my next cycle.  Has anyone had this?

Jen, thanks for your post - it definitely made me feel better about QM.  Katie said they're having a run of bad responses at the moment and thinks it might be down to the weather?  Whatever the case, hopefully we'll all end up with good results in the end.

Eden, welcome to the site, hope AF is imminent.

Alli, hope today went well and that IUI is sucessful for you.

Sam and Beetle - good luck for Wednesday.

Michelle - any word from your consultant yet?

Hello to everyone else.

Sarah
x


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well - and hope this is a much more positive week for us all     we need more sunshine and less rain.  .

Sarah - really sorry to hear the sniffing has not worked, it is a shame things don't go to plan as it is really frustrating like you say when you wait so long, but fingers crossed it will all be really positive for the injections to work well when you start them. From what I have read on other threads, quite a few have swapped to the injections and it seems to work well, I guess as this is a first cycle they dont know how people respond to the treatments  

Alli - Wishing you the best of luck with IUI on Wednesday - really hope this can be successful for you both as it is frustrating that you have gone through all of this. Also may be good to still push for another cycle or maybe another IUI if they wont do IVF.   


Eden - really hope AF arrives for you soon so you can get started  Hopefully it will not be very long now .

Sam and Beetle - fingers crossed for both of you this Wednesday , hope you can start jabbing    Hopefully the hot flushes will stop when you start injections.  I keep getting hot flushes during the day and night sweats - really weird - I guess we have all of this to look forward to when we do actually rach the menopause  

Lou - hope you and your DH enjoy your holiday and find some time to relax and come back refreshed 

Thanks Jen for the babydust - your baby Max is gorgeous   really nice to read such a positive outcome, like you say it makes things all the worthwile in the end.  Let's hope we can all have a really positive few months ahead with lots of BFP's  

Raggy - really intrigued about the orange knickers - will have to go on a knicker hunt although orange will be difficult to find - unless of course we wash white knickers with orange washing hehe

I don't have any news yet i am afraid - the consultant at the Bridge has written to my heart consultant and I begged his PA to ensure he responds in a good time to the Bridge.  Feel a bit of a pest but .....It was funny (I think), Katie is lovely and very supportive at QM, but on Friday when she phoned I said oh I have just walked into town to get some fresh air (de-stress) and she said oh dont go an get a bar of chocolate if you are feeling stressed as your weight is on the borderline anyway (for NHS cycle) - that made me feel so so much better   When I was on the waiting list I was  around 3 stone lighter (over a year ago) but put all this weight on because I couldnt do strenous exercise with my heart.  If this cycle does not work I will be doing a very strict diet and exercise regime.  Feeling alot calmer this week........

It was my hubbys borthday yesterday so we went out for a meal with family which was nice and embarrassed him with a birthday cake in the restaurant   

Take care


Love Michelle
xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Sarah - prostap injections are very common. Myself and Sam have both had to go that route. Think it's better as you don't have to remember to sniff 3 times a day as you get it all in one go!  

I'm off to Croatia on hols now. Will be back online in a week!

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

everybody,

Starting to get really nervous now about the baseline scan on wednesday,please let it work........

Jen as I said before your son is sooooo YUMMY!!  I hope we get a lot more positive results like yours on the thread.  We all deserve it,  

Hi SarahTM, I'm so sorry to hear about the sniffing, but I'm sure you'll be glad the headaches are gone!!  As Sarah Leucine said we both had the prostap injection and I'm actually downregging on it right now and hope to be able to start stabbing on wednesday.  I've prefered the injection as there was no headache, the only thing and I don't know if Sarah L feels the same but the hot flushes and night sweats were a lot more than on the sniffing(It would be as the sniffing didn't work!! )  Good luck with it all.  

Eden hope you get   very soon.  

Beetle I guess it's just you and me now as buddies, good luck for wednesday,  

Michelle, hope they can get the approval across as soon as possible for you and that the sniffing is not giving you too many headaches,  

Raggy, where can I get orange knickers? I would do anything anyone suggests at the moment    

Sarah Leucine, hope you've had a lovely holiday I've been to Croatia years and years ago (was only 12) and I do remember it as a beautiful place and it's becoming very popular with holiday makers, hope you've had better weather than we did here!!  

Hi to everyone else and   to all, love

Sam xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a quickie to wish Sam and Beetle lots of luck for your baseline scans today.

Hi to everyone else.

Sarah
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103738.new#new


----------

